# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քրիստոնյա ծնվու՞մ են, թե՞ դառնում

## razmik21

Հայերս հպարտանում ենք, նրանով, որ առաջինն ենք ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը: Յուրաքանչյուր հայ համարում է իրեն քրիստոնյա, մտածելով, որ դա (քրիստոնեությունը) ժառանգել է ծնողներից: Սակայն քրիստոնեւոթյունը միայն կրոն չէ, այլ ապրելաձև է և այն ընտրում են ոչ թե ժառանգում: 
Իսկ ինպե՞ս եք կարծում Դուք:

----------


## VisTolog

Այ եթե բացատրեիր, թե ինչա նշանակում "լինել քրիստոնյա", կասեի ես քրիստոնյա ծնվել եմ, թե դարձել, ու ընդհանրապես` քրիստոնյա՞ եմ, թե՞ ոչ: :Smile:

----------

Benadad (13.06.2010), Tanamasi (03.12.2009), Արշակ (21.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հայերս հպարտանում ենք, նրանով, որ առաջինն ենք ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը: Յուրաքանչյուր հայ համարում է իրեն քրիստոնյա, մտածելով, որ դա (քրիստոնեությունը) ժառանգել է ծնողներից: Սակայն քրիստոնեւոթյունը միայն կրոն չէ, այլ ապրելաձև է և այն ընտրում են ոչ թե ժառանգում: 
> Իսկ ինպե՞ս եք կարծում Դուք:


Ոã միայն քրիստոնեությունը կամ ընդհանուր դեպքում կրոնը, այլ նաև մյուս հատկանիշները մարդ ձեռքա բերում կյանքի ընթացքում: Խոսքն ամենևին պաշտոնական կոչման հետ չի,որ 1 տարեկանում կնքում են երեխային քրիստոնյա, այլ հավատքի, որն այդ տարիքում ուզես էլ չես կարող փոխանցել երեխային:
Ճիշտ է նաև այն, որ մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում մարդու վրա իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհը, բայց մեծանալուն զուգընթաց էդ ազդեցությունը կամաց-կամաց փոքրանումա :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Եթե շատ խիստ նայենք, մարդը ծնվելուց նույնիսկ ազգությունը չի ձեռք բերում, էլ ուր մնաց, թե կրոնը:

----------


## Yeghoyan

քրիստոնեության ապրելաձևը որնա՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայաստանում քրիստոնյա լինելը, չգիտես ինչու, համարվում է հայ լինելու անժխտելի բաղադրիչ։  :Wacko:  Բայց ընդհանրապես ցանկացած կրոն, էդ թվում և քրիստոնեությունը, ի ծնե չի կարող լինել, ուրիշ բան, որ ի ծնե մարդուն պարտադրում են որոշակի կրոնի ձևական կողմերը (կնքվել, եկեղեցի գնալ, հաճախ առանց հասկանալու ու զգալու, անգիր արած աղոթել, խաչ կրել և այլն)։ Բայց եթե մարդը ներքուստ չընդունի տվյալ կրոնը, ի՞նչ ի ծնեի մասին է խոսքը։ Կդառնա, ասենք, շարքային ձևական քրիստոնյա, ինչպես որ հայերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունն է, քանի որ իրենց ոչ ոք չի հարցրել՝ որ կրոնն են ուզում ընտրել, ի ծնե պարտադրել են իրենցը ու վերջ։ Կրոնը մարդու ընտրությունը պետք է լինի, ոչ թե ծնողների, ազգի կամ այլ ազդեցությամբ պարտադրված բան, որ հետո էլ արդեն ուզած–չուզած համարվի, ասենք, քրիստոնյա, ու եթե մեծանալով՝ հանկարծ որոշի այլ կրոն ընտրել, օ՜, ինչպիսի՜ մոլորություն, սրբապղծություն, ազգուրացություն...

----------

Chuk (22.11.2009), Gayl (22.11.2009), Արիացի (22.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (06.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (22.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ես այս հարցն ասոցացնում եմ հետևյալ հարցի հետ. «Նասկին առանց հագնելու ծակվու՞մ ա»:

----------

Gayl (22.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես այս հարցն ասոցացնում եմ հետևյալ հարցի հետ. «*Նասկին առանց հագնելու ծակվու՞մ ա*»:


հա Չուկ, ցեցա ըն*Գ*նում :Blush:  բայց քրիստոնյան պիտի որ չընկնի :Think:

----------

Ungrateful (22.11.2009), VisTolog (22.11.2009), Արծիվ (22.11.2009), Հայկօ (22.11.2009), Շինարար (22.11.2009), Տրիբուն (22.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> հա Չուկ, ցեցա ըն*Գ*նում բայց քրիստոնյան պիտի որ չընկնի


Նասկին մարդն էր, ծակը՝ քրիստոնեությունը, հետևաբար ասածդ սխալ էր:

Հիմա նայի: Նասկին կարող ա ծակվի հագնելուց, կարող ա ծակվի ցեցից կամ ուրիշ բանից:

Մարդն էլ կարող ա քրիստոնյա դառնա ծնողի ասելուց (նասկու դեպքում՝ ցեց), սեփական վերլուծություններից (նասկու դեպքում՝ հագնել), կամ էլ, մեկ էլ տեսար, հանկարծ ու էդպես ծնվեց (նասկու դեպքում կատարյալ պայմաններում մնալուց հանկարծ ու ծակվել):

----------

VisTolog (22.11.2009), Արիացի (22.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (06.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> ... կամ էլ, մեկ էլ տեսար, հանկարծ ու էդպես ծնվեց (նասկու դեպքում կատարյալ պայմաններում մնալուց հանկարծ ու ծակվել):


Ավելի ճիշտ, նասկին արտադրվի հենց ծակ  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (22.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (06.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*հ.գ.* ամեն տեսակի սխալհասկացումներից խուսափելու համար նշեմ, որ թեև օրինակումս կիրառել եմ նասկին ու ծակը, բայց մարդուն բոլորովին չեմ ասոցացնում նասկու, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը՝ ծակի հետ: Ընդամենը վիճակի փոփոխության, ինչ-որ մի բանի կոնկրետ հատկանիշ ստանալու պատկերավոր օրինակ էր:

----------

Jarre (03.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Հայաստանում քրիստոնյա լինելը, չգիտես ինչու, համարվում է հայ լինելու անժխտելի բաղադրիչ։  Բայց ընդհանրապես ցանկացած կրոն, էդ թվում և քրիստոնեությունը, ի ծնե չի կարող լինել, ուրիշ բան, որ ի ծնե մարդուն պարտադրում են որոշակի կրոնի ձևական կողմերը (կնքվել, եկեղեցի գնալ, հաճախ առանց հասկանալու ու զգալու, անգիր արած աղոթել, խաչ կրել և այլն)։ Բայց եթե մարդը ներքուստ չընդունի տվյալ կրոնը, ի՞նչ ի ծնեի մասին է խոսքը։ Կդառնա, ասենք, շարքային ձևական քրիստոնյա, ինչպես որ հայերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունն է, քանի որ իրենց ոչ ոք չի հարցրել՝ որ կրոնն են ուզում ընտրել, ի ծնե պարտադրել են իրենցը ու վերջ։ Կրոնը մարդու ընտրությունը պետք է լինի, ոչ թե ծնողների, ազգի կամ այլ ազդեցությամբ պարտադրված բան, որ հետո էլ արդեն ուզած–չուզած համարվի, ասենք, քրիստոնյա, ու եթե մեծանալով՝ հանկարծ որոշի այլ կրոն ընտրել, օ՜, ինչպիսի՜ մոլորություն, սրբապղծություն, ազգուրացություն...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Դրա համար էլ ես շնորհակալ եմ իմ ծնողներին, որ ինձ չեն կնքել:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Դրա համար էլ ես շնորհակալ եմ իմ ծնողներին, որ ինձ չեն կնքել:


Իհարկե հարգանքս բոլորին բայց կարծում եմ ծնողներտ լուրջ չեն մոտեցել կնքելու կամ կնքվելու լրջությանը ու կարևորությանը իսկ եթե ոչ ուրեմն նրանք անպայման քեզ կնքեին: Ոչ թող կնքվածը հպարտանա իր կնքվելով ոչ էլ չկնքվածը իր չկնքվելով:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Իհարկե հարգանքս բոլորին բայց կարծում եմ ծնողներտ լուրջ չեն մոտեցել կնքելու կամ կնքվելու լրջությանը ու կարևորությանը իսկ եթե ոչ ուրեմն նրանք անպայման քեզ կնքեին: Ոչ թող կնքվածը հպարտանա իր կնքվելով ոչ էլ չկնքվածը իր չկնքվելով:


Ստեղ հպարտության հարց չի: Ամբողջ հարցը այն է, որ իմ կրոնական հայացքները ու կնքված լինելը իրար հակասում են: Իսկ քանի որ երեխաներին շատ հաճախ կնքում են փոքր տարիքում, երբ նրանց աշխարհայացքը դեռևս ձևավորված չէ, ապա ես ուրախ եմ, որ իմ հետ նման բան տեղի չի ունեցել, քանի որ հիմա կընկնեի հակասության մեջ: Իսկ մնացածը այս թեմայի քննարկման նյութ չի: :Wink:

----------

Chuk (22.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ըստ իս Քրիստոնեությունը և նման տիպի այլ կրոնները այս դարում ապրում են մայրամուտ, քանզի մարդկությունը մի մեծ թափով խրված է նյութապաշտության մեջ, որը նշանակում է, որ կրոնական արժեհամակարգերը շատ հաճախ ընդունվում են ձևական, առանց դրա գաղափարական գիտակցության:
Այնուամենայնիվ, մարդու ենթագիտակցության մեջ բացի նյութապաշտությունից նստած է նաև հոգեպաշտությունը, իսկ դա ենթադրում է, որ մարդկության կյանքի ընթացքում միշտ մի գիտակցությունը իշխելու է մյուսի վրա, կախված ժամանակի դրսևորումներից: Այժմ իշխողը նյութապաշտությունն է, որը և ծնունդն է բազում մարդկային չարիքների:

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.11.2009), VisTolog (22.11.2009), յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Նասկին մարդն էր, ծակը՝ քրիստոնեությունը, հետևաբար ասածդ սխալ էր:
> 
> Հիմա նայի: Նասկին կարող ա ծակվի հագնելուց, կարող ա ծակվի ցեցից կամ ուրիշ բանից:
> 
> Մարդն էլ կարող ա քրիստոնյա դառնա ծնողի ասելուց (նասկու դեպքում՝ ցեց), սեփական վերլուծություններից (նասկու դեպքում՝ հագնել), կամ էլ, մեկ էլ տեսար, հանկարծ ու էդպես ծնվեց (նասկու դեպքում կատարյալ պայմաններում մնալուց հանկարծ ու ծակվել):


Իմ ասածի մեջ նասկին մարդն էր, իսկ ծակը՝ քրիստոնյան /մարդ/, ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը /կրոն/, հետևաբար ասածս սխալ չէր :Wink: 

Հիմա նայի, նասկին կծակվի ամեն դեպքում հագնես թե չէ /օրինակը դու բերել ես արդեն/, իսկ մարդը, եթե նայենք կրոնի հետ կապված հարցերում չի ծակվի հաստատ: Այլ հարց է քրիստոնյայի կրոնական հայացքները, մտածելակերպը, որը հաճախ լավ էլ ծակվում է /սա էլ վիճելի հարց է, քանի որ ամենքս էլ գտնում ենք մենք ճիշտ ենք, մեր ասածը կամ մտածածը  ճիշտ է, բայց չենք մտածում, որ դիմացինի համար էլ իր ասածն ու մտածածն է ճիշտ, ու մերը սխալ/:

Հ.Գ. Օրինակդ տեղին էր, բոլորն էլ կարծում եմ հասկացել էին, որ դու մարդուն չես ասոցացնում նասկու հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ ասածի մեջ նասկին մարդն էր, իսկ ծակը՝ քրիստոնյան /մարդ/, ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը /կրոն/, հետևաբար ասածս սխալ չէր
> 
> Հիմա նայի, նասկին կծակվի ամեն դեպքում հագնես թե չէ /օրինակը դու բերել ես արդեն/, իսկ մարդը, եթե նայենք կրոնի հետ կապված հարցերում չի ծակվի հաստատ: Այլ հարց է քրիստոնյայի կրոնական հայացքները, մտածելակերպը, որը հաճախ լավ էլ ծակվում է /սա էլ վիճելի հարց է, քանի որ ամենքս էլ գտնում ենք մենք ճիշտ ենք, մեր ասածը կամ մտածածը  ճիշտ է, բայց չենք մտածում, որ դիմացինի համար էլ իր ասածն ու մտածածն է ճիշտ, ու մերը սխալ/:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Օրինակդ տեղին էր, բոլորն էլ կարծում եմ հասկացել էին, որ դու մարդուն չես ասոցացնում նասկու հետ:


Եղոյան ջան, ծակը հատկանիշ էր, հետևաբար դա քրիոստոնեությունն էր այդ օրինակում, իսկ քրիստոնյան՝ ծակ նասկին: Ասենք քրքրված նասկին էլ մուսուլմանը և այլն: Իսկ նասկին պարտադիր չի որ ծակվի, այն կարող է մշտապես մնա թարմ վիճակում, կարող է այլ վիճակի անցնել, օրինակ շատ կեղտոտվել, բայց որ պարտադիր պետք է ծակվի (կամ որ մարդը պիտի պարտադիր քրիստոնյա դառնա), այդպիսի բան չկա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քրիստոնեական ապրելակերպին, ապա կարծում եմ, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը ընտրում են այդ ուղին (իրենց հասուն կյանքում): Քրիստոնեական ապրելակերպ ասելով հասկանում ենք համամարդկային արժեքները կրելով ու պաշտպանելով ապրելակերպը, իսկ այդ ապրելակերպին «քրիստոնեական ապրելակերպ» անվանում են քրիստոնյաները: Մուսուլմանները ընտրում են նույն ապրելակերպը, անունը դնելով լրիվ այլ բան ու կարծելով, որ քրիստոնյաներն այլ բան են ընտրում: Նույնը բոլոր կրոնները: Ինչպես ասեցի, մարդկանց մեծ մասը ընտրում է այդ համամարդկային արժեքներով ապրելակերպը, որն այլ կերպ կարելի է մարդկային կոչել: Լրիվ այլ հարց է, որ չնայած այդ ապրելկերպն են ընտրում, բայց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը, անկախ կրոնական և այլ պատկանելիությունից, չեն կարողանում այդ ուղով քայլել, այդ արժեքներին հավատարիմ մնալ:

----------

Արիացի (23.11.2009), Ուլուանա (23.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Քրիստոնյա ծնվու՞մ են, թե՞ դառնում


Քրիստոնյա չեն ծնվում,այլ դառնում են...Քրիստոնեությունը ժառանգական չէ, այլ ձեռքբերովի...Ուղղակի 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյա ազգ լինելով՝ մենք թույլ ենք տալիս այն ժառանգական համարել...
Ես ինձ քրիստոնյա համարում եմ այնքանով, որ հավատում եմ իմ Աստծուն ու շնորհակալ եմ իմ ընտանիքին,որ քրիստոնեությունը չեն պարտադրել,այլ սերմանել են,բայց ընտրության իրավունքն ինձ թողնելով... ու ես հպարտ եմ, որ քրիստոնյա եմ...




> Եթե շատ խիստ նայենք, մարդը ծնվելուց նույնիսկ ազգությունը չի ձեռք բերում, էլ ուր մնաց, թե կրոնը:


Մարդը ծնվելուց ազգությունը ժառանգում է, իսկ կրոնը ձեռք բերում...




> Դրա համար էլ ես շնորհակալ եմ իմ ծնողներին, որ ինձ չեն կնքել:


Ծնողներդ քեզ չեն կնքել, քանի որ մտածում ու դատում են քեզ պես, ինչը տրամաբանակն ու բնական է, իսկ ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ իմ ընտանիքին, որ կնքել են ինձ ու հասուն տարիքում...

----------

Արծիվ (23.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

դառնում:
շ:  :Smile: 
մարդ ամեն ինչ էլ դառնում է:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ծնողներդ քեզ չեն կնքել, քանի որ մտածում ու դատում են քեզ պես, ինչը տրամաբանակն ու բնական է, իսկ ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ իմ ընտանիքին, որ կնքել են ինձ ու հասուն տարիքում...


Քեզ որպես գաղտնիք ասեմ, որ ծնողներս քրիստոնյա հավատացյալներ են: :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Քեզ որպես գաղտնիք ասեմ, որ ծնողներս քրիստոնյա հավատացյալներ են:


1. իսկ դու՞
2. իսկ  քո ներկա կամ ապագա երեխաները՞  /ըստ քեզ/
3. իսկ քո թոռները՞ /էլի ըստ քեզ/

իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ամենաաևիացի արին՝ Հիտլերը մոլեռանդ քրիստոնյա էր  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> 1. իսկ դու՞
> 2. իսկ  քո ներկա կամ ապագա երեխաները՞  /ըստ քեզ/
> 3. իսկ քո թոռները՞ /էլի ըստ քեզ/
> 
> իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ամենաաևիացի արին՝ Հիտլերը մոլեռանդ քրիստոնյա էր


1. Ոչ
2. Չգիտեմ
3. Չգիտեմ

Ի միջի այլոց ասեմ, որ ամենաարիացի արի Հիտլերի ու նրա կրոնական հայացքների վրա թքած ունեմ :Wink:

----------

Gayl (22.11.2009), յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ի միջի այլոց ասեմ, որ ամենաարիացի արի Հիտլերի ու նրա կրոնական հայացքների վրա թքած ունեմ


իսկ Մուսոլինիի՞  :Xeloq: 
ու ընդանրապես ասած, որպես "արիացի" ,  ով՞ է քո կրոնական առաջնորդը,

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման արիացիներին քննարկելու համար չի նախատեսված: Մի՛ շեղվեք:*

----------

dvgray (22.11.2009), Արիացի (22.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ հպարտության հարց չի: Ամբողջ հարցը այն է, որ իմ կրոնական հայացքները ու կնքված լինելը իրար հակասում են: Իսկ քանի որ երեխաներին շատ հաճախ կնքում են փոքր տարիքում, երբ նրանց աշխարհայացքը դեռևս ձևավորված չէ, ապա ես ուրախ եմ, որ իմ հետ նման բան տեղի չի ունեցել, քանի որ հիմա կընկնեի հակասության մեջ: Իսկ մնացածը այս թեմայի քննարկման նյութ չի:


Կներեք, թեմայից դուրս, էս հարցի հետ կապված մի հատ անեգդոտ եմ հիշել: 

Ուրեմն, հոլանդացին երեխա է ունենում, ընկերները հարցնում են, տղա թ, թե աղջիկ, ասում ա, կմեծանա, ինքը կորոշի: 

Հայ Քրիստոնյա ծնվում են: Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին մեր ինքնության անբաժան գործոննեից մեկն է: Թե որքանով է դա ճիշտ կամ սխալ, օգտակար թե անօգուտ, այլ հարց է: բայց Փաստը մնում է փաստ, հայերի մեծամասնությունը Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդներ են, ու չկան այլ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք մեր եկեղեցու հոտում են: Կարծեմ մի տեղ էլ էի գրել սրա մասին, հիմա չեմ հիշում որտեղ: Անձամբ ես ռելիգիոզնի չեմ, բացարձակապես: Բայց կնքված հայ քրիստոնյա եմ, ու մեր կեղեցին համարում եմ մեր պատմության ու մշակույթի առանցքային բաղադրիչներից մեկը:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.11.2009), Yeghoyan (23.11.2009), Շինարար (23.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, քրիստոնյա լինելն ու կնքված լինելը իրարից էապես տարբերվող բաներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, քրիստոնյա լինելն ու կնքված լինելը իրարից էապես տարբերվող բաներ են


Ապեր, քրիստոենկան դոգմատները չեմ ուզում քննարկման առարկա դարձնել, հատկապես, որ խելքս առանձնապես չի հասնում դրանից: Բայց ես կոնկրետ իմ համար էի գրել, որ կնքված հայ քրիստոնյա եմ: կարող ա մարդ կա, չկնքված հայ քրիստոնյա ա, կամ կնքված քրիստոնյա ա, կամ չկնքված վրացի ա:

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009), Շինարար (23.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ամենաաևիացի արին՝ Հիտլերը մոլեռանդ քրիստոնյա էր


ԷՏ ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր որ Հիտլերը Քրիստոնեա էր ու էն էլ մոլեռանդ,եթե արիացի ես ուրեմն Քրիստոսի հետ կապ չունես ու հակառակը եթե Քրիստոնեա ես ուրեմն արիացիների հետ կապ չունես,մի քանի արիական պատգամ օրինակ բերեմ.
Ներիր թշնամուդ միայն պատժելուց հետո:
Մի նվաստացիր անգամ քո Աստծո առաջ:

----------

յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Հայ Քրիստոնյա ծնվում են:


Եվ ո՞րն է ասածիդ հիմնավորումը:

----------

յոգի (10.12.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> 1.
> իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ամենաաևիացի արին՝ Հիտլերը մոլեռանդ քրիստոնյա էր


Իմիջիայլոց, իրական Քրիստոնյան ու իրական Արիացին տարբեր չեն...
իսկ Հիտլերը իրեն ինչ պիտակ ուզում էր դներ, քրիստոնյա թէ արիացի, միևնունն է նա զիբիլ էր, որորվհետև նրա չարագործությունը ոչ քրիստոնեության, ոչ էլ արիակա ռամկեքի մեջ չի տեղավորվում...



> իսկ Մուսոլինիի՞
> ու ընդանրապես ասած, որպես "արիացի" , ով՞ է քո կրոնական առաջնորդը,


Գերագույնը...

----------


## Gayl

> Գերագույնը...


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Էս պահը ծխցրեց :Smile: :




> Իմիջիայլոց, իրական Քրիստոնյան ու իրական Արիացին տարբեր չեն...
> իսկ Հիտլերը իրեն ինչ պիտակ ուզում էր դներ, քրիստոնյա թէ արիացի, միևնունն է նա զիբիլ էր, որորվհետև նրա չարագործությունը ոչ քրիստոնեության, ոչ էլ արիակա ռամկեքի մեջ չի տեղավորվում...
> 
> Գերագույնը...


«Արևապաշտությունը փոխարինվել է Քրիստոնեությամբ» Ասողի անունը չեմ հիշում:
Բայց ինձ թվումա նման էլ չեն հնարավորա ծագումը նույնը լինի,բայց տարբերությունը մեծա:

----------

յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, քրիստոենկան դոգմատները չեմ ուզում քննարկման առարկա դարձնել, հատկապես, որ խելքս առանձնապես չի հասնում դրանից: Բայց ես կոնկրետ իմ համար էի գրել, որ կնքված հայ քրիստոնյա եմ: կարող ա մարդ կա, չկնքված հայ քրիստոնյա ա, կամ կնքված քրիստոնյա ա, կամ չկնքված վրացի ա:


Տրիբուն ձյա, նորից գնամ սարեր ու ձորեր ընկնեմ, ոնց որ էս թեմայում մի անգամ արել եմ, բայց ոչինչ, կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ: 

Եթե վերցնենք ացետոնի շշի վրա պիտակ կպցնենք ու վրան գրենք «Իսկական գինի», էդ ացետոնը գինի չի դառնա:

Քո գրառումը քո մասին չէր, ընդհանուր էր, մեջբերում եմ. «Հայ Քրիստոնյա ծնվում են»: Բայց ինչքան էլ ուզում ես ոչ քրիստոնյա մարդու վրա էդ պիտակը (յառլիկ) կպցրու, ուզում ես անունը կնքվել դիր, ինչ ուզում ես դիր, ինքը դրանից քրիստոնյա չի դառնա, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես գինու պիտակով ացետոնը գինի չի դառնում:

----------

Արիացի (23.11.2009), յոգի (23.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (23.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ինչքան էլ ուզում ես ոչ քրիստոնյա մարդու վրա էդ պիտակը (յառլիկ) կպցրու, ուզում ես անունը կնքվել դիր, ինչ ուզում ես դիր, ինքը դրանից քրիստոնյա չի դառնա,


Դե հիմա էդ իսկական անկախ յառլիկից քրիստոնյան էնքան դեֆիցիտ ա դառել, երևի սկի չճարվի էլ, հիմա մեծ մասամբ էդ ացետոնային վիճակներն ա: Ծնվում ենք անունով քրիստոնյա: Ես ինձ քրիստոնյա համարում եմ, գլուխս շատ կրոնական հարցերով չեմ ցավացրել, ինչքան հավատում եմ, երկու էդքան չեմ հավատում, մի քիչ էլ իսլամ եմ ուսումնասիրել, ինձ համար էլի շատ ընդունելի կրոն ա, էլի նույն Աստվածն ա, ինձ քրիստոնյա եմ համարում, բայց սա իմ ընտրությունը չի… Կնքված չեմ, էս պահի դրությամբ չեմ էլ ուզում, կարող է մի ուժեղ հավատացյալ մարդ ինձ քրիստոնյա չհամարել, բայց դրանից բան չի փոխվի, ես քրիստոնյա եմ այնպես, ինչպես և հայ եմ, ուզեմ, թե չուզեմ:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> ես քրիստոնյա եմ այնպես, ինչպես և հայ եմ, ուզեմ, թե չուզեմ:


Եթե չուզես չես լինի ավելի ճիշտ քեզ այդպիսին չես համարի,եթե հայ ես չի նշանակում որ Քրիստոնեա ես,Տիգրան Մեծն էլ էր ՀԱՅ,բայց Քրիստոնեա չէր:

----------

յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ես քրիստոնյա եմ այնպես, ինչպես և հայ եմ, ուզեմ, թե չուզեմ:


Ոչ, դա քո ընտրությունն ա քեզ այդպիսին համարելը, որովհետև քրիստոնեության ուսմունքը քեզ բավարարարում ա, քո աշխարհայացքին համապատասխան ա: Բայց մեջբերածս գրառումը ցույց ա տալիս, որ դու քրիստոնյա չես բառի բուն իմաստով՝ հավատացյալ չես: Դու ընդամենը արժեհամակարգի կրող ես:

Իսկ ուրիշները, հայեր, անգամ լուրջ հավատացյալների ընտանիքներում ծնված, ընտրել են քրիստոնյա չլինելու, փոխարենը այլ կրոն դավանելու կամ աթեիստ լինելու տարբերակը: Հետևաբար ասել «ուզեմ թե չուզեմ» սխալ ա:

----------

Արիացի (23.11.2009), յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե չուզես չես լինի ավելի ճիշտ քեզ այդպիսին չես համարի,եթե հայ ես չի նշանակում որ Քրիստոնեա ես,Տիգրան Մեծն էլ էր ՀԱՅ,բայց Քրիստոնեա չէր:


Ես իմ տեղն եմ խոսում, Տիգրան մեծի հետ գործ չունեմ, Թուրքիայում էլ միլիոնավոր մուսուլման հայեր են ապրում, հետո՞, որս ինչ գիտենք, ասենք:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես իմ տեղն եմ խոսում, Տիգրան մեծի հետ գործ չունեմ, Թուրքիայում էլ միլիոնավոր մուսուլման հայեր են ապրում, հետո՞, որս ինչ գիտենք, ասենք:


Բա ասածս էլ էտ ա,ասում ես Քրիստոնեա ես ուզես,թե չուզես,այսինքն եթե չուզես էլի քրիստոնեա ես :LOL: :

----------

յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա ասածս էլ էտ ա,ասում ես Քրիստոնեա ես ուզես,թե չուզես,այսինքն եթե չուզես էլի քրիստոնեա ես:


Հա: 
Ի՞նչն էր էդպես զվարճալի, չհասկացա:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա: 
> Ի՞նչն էր էդպես զվարճալի, չհասկացա:


Որովհետև համ նալին ես խփում համ էլ մեխին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Որովհետև համ նալին ես խփում համ էլ մեխին:


Ուղղակի չես հասկացել իմ ասածը, ես մենակ մեխին եմ խփում, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում՝ մենակ նալին: 
Ես ասացի, որ իմ մասին եմ խոսում, ասացի՝ ես քրիստոնյա եմ այնպես, ինչպես հայ եմ՝ ոչ մի դեպքում կասկածի տակ չառնելով ոչ ոչ քրիստոնյա հայերի ազգային պատկանելության հարցը, ոչ էլ ոչ հայ քրիստոնյաների կրոնական պատկանելության հարցը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ուղղակի չես հասկացել իմ ասածը, ես մենակ մեխին եմ խփում, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում՝ մենակ նալին: 
> Ես ասացի, որ իմ մասին եմ խոսում, ասացի՝ ես քրիստոնյա եմ այնպես, ինչպես հայ եմ՝ ոչ մի դեպքում կասկած տակ չառնելով ոչ քրիստոնյա հայերի ազգային պատկանելության հարցը, ոչ էլ ոչ հայ քրիստոնյաների կրոնական պատկանելության հարցը:


Ստեղ ինչ որ վիճելու բան էլ չկա,ուղակի որ ասիր ուզած,թե չուզած,ինձ էտ պահը զարմացրեց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քրիստոնյա չեն ծնվում այլ, դառնում են կամ էլ դարձնում

----------

terev (23.11.2009), Ungrateful (23.11.2009), յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> ԷՏ ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր որ Հիտլերը Քրիստոնեա էր ու էն էլ մոլեռանդ,


իրա հավատացյալ եղբայրների պատումներից 



> Մի նվաստացիր անգամ քո Աստծո առաջ:


իսկ քրիստոնեությունը ասում է "նվաստացիր Աստծո առաջ" ՞՞՞ 
խնդալու է, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է որպես Մարդ և ամեն կեևպ համոզում է Մարդ մնալ: Ինչ՞ նվաստանալու մասին է խոսքը: Մարդը եթե վերածվում է ստոր արարածի, ապա նա դառնում է կենդանական  աշխարհում ամենացածրը:
*Մի նվաստացիր, ով էլ որ լինի առջևտ: Մի անգամ նվաստացար, էլ վերադարձ դեպի Տիեզերք չկա* 
սա ասում է քեզ մկրտված Քրիստոնյան, ով նաև իրեն համարում է Աստված-Տիեզերքի մի մասը: *Մի կարևորագույն մասը:*

----------


## razmik21

> իրա հավատացյալ եղբայրների պատումներից 
> 
> իսկ քրիստոնեությունը ասում է "նվաստացիր Աստծո առաջ" ՞՞՞ 
> խնդալու է, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է որպես Մարդ և ամեն կեևպ համոզում է Մարդ մնալ: Ինչ՞ նվաստանալու մասին է խոսքը: Մարդը եթե վերածվում է ստոր արարածի, ապա նա դառնում է կենդանական  աշխարհում ամենացածրը:
> *Մի նվաստացիր, ով էլ որ լինի առջևտ: Մի անգամ նվաստացար, էլ վերադարձ դեպի Տիեզերք չկա* 
> սա ասում է քեզ մկրտված Քրիստոնյան, ով նաև իրեն համարում է Աստված-Տիեզերքի մի մասը: *Մի կարևորագույն մասը:*


Այդ որտեղ ես կարդացել, որ Աստված ուզում է, որ մենք նվաստանանք իր առաջ: Մարդը միշտ եղել է մարդ և երբեք չի եղել ու չի կարող լինել կենդանական աշխարհում ամենացածրը: Խոնարհությունն ու համեստությունը "նվաստացումից" տարբեր բաներ են: Աստվածաշնչի հիմքում ընկած է Սերը և մնացած հատկանիշները ինչպիսին հնազանդությունը, խոնարհությունը Սիրո ածանցյալ են… Մարդ իրոք դառնում է ամենաստորը "կենդանական աշխարհում" երբ Աստծո կամքին հակառակ բաներ է անում:

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009), յոգի (23.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Էս պահը ծխցրեց:
> 
> 
> 
> «Արևապաշտությունը փոխարինվել է Քրիստոնեությամբ» Ասողի անունը չեմ հիշում:
> Բայց ինձ թվումա նման էլ չեն հնարավորա ծագումը նույնը լինի,բայց տարբերությունը մեծա:


Արևապաշտություն, սնապաշտությունը և մնացած փուչ բաներ պաշտող հավատքները ուրիշ բան են և որևէ կապ չունեն կենդանի Աստծուն հավատող Քրիստոնեության հետ…

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> իրա հավատացյալ եղբայրների պատումներից 
> 
> իսկ քրիստոնեությունը ասում է "նվաստացիր Աստծո առաջ" ՞՞՞ 
> խնդալու է, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է որպես Մարդ և ամեն կեևպ համոզում է Մարդ մնալ: Ինչ՞ նվաստանալու մասին է խոսքը: Մարդը եթե վերածվում է ստոր արարածի, ապա նա դառնում է կենդանական  աշխարհում ամենացածրը:
> *Մի նվաստացիր, ով էլ որ լինի առջևտ: Մի անգամ նվաստացար, էլ վերադարձ դեպի Տիեզերք չկա* 
> սա ասում է քեզ մկրտված Քրիստոնյան, ով նաև իրեն համարում է Աստված-Տիեզերքի մի մասը: *Մի կարևորագույն մասը:*


Այստեղ ես ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ ցավոք մենք Քրիստոնյա ենք կոչվում, բայց իրականում ոչ մի բան չգիտենք Աստծո մասին… Եղբայր մարդը Քրիստոնյա չի կոչվում նրա համար, որ ինքն է այդպես ասում կամ իր եղբայրներն են ասում... Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, որ բարին բարի պտուղներ է տալիս և մարդը Քրիստոնյա է, թե չէ երևում է նրա պտուղներից: Իսկ Հիտլերը լրիվ հակառակն է ցույց տվել…

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

Քրիստոնյա անկասկած դառնում են,  Կրոնը գենետիկորեն չի ժառանգվում, այլ ձևավորվող սկզբուների "համակարգ է".  Քրիստոնեության մեջ աստծուն խոնարվհվելու ցուցադրողական ոճ քիչ կա, քան մուսուլմանականում, բայց փոխարենը Քրիստոնեությունը ավելի շատ արտահայտվում է "նիստ ու կացով", ներքին` հոգևոր աշխարհում

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> իրա հավատացյալ եղբայրների պատումներից 
> 
> [/B]


Իրա արածին ես հավատու՞մ,թե իրա եղբայրների ասածին,եղբայրները շատ բան են ասում,բա պտի բարձացնեն սարքեն Սուրբ մարդ,կարողա՞ ասեն արնախումի մեկնա եղել:

----------


## Gayl

> իսկ քրիստոնեությունը ասում է "նվաստացիր Աստծո առաջ" ՞՞՞ 
> խնդալու է, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է որպես Մարդ և ամեն կեևպ համոզում է Մարդ մնալ: Ինչ՞ նվաստանալու մասին է խոսքը: Մարդը եթե վերածվում է ստոր արարածի, ապա նա դառնում է կենդանական  աշխարհում ամենացածրը:
> *Մի նվաստացիր, ով էլ որ լինի առջևտ: Մի անգամ նվաստացար, էլ վերադարձ դեպի Տիեզերք չկա* 
> սա ասում է քեզ մկրտված Քրիստոնյան, ով նաև իրեն համարում է Աստված-Տիեզերքի մի մասը: *Մի կարևորագույն մասը:*


Դե եթե մի թշիկիդ հարվածում են պտի մյուսն էլ դեմ տաս,նվաստացուցիչ չէ՞ր,եթե Աստված ասումա պտի որդուդ իմ համար պտի վառես ուրեմն պտի վառես,էլի նվաստացուցիչ չէ՞ր,քանի հատ տենց օրինակ բերեմ,պարտադիր չի կանգնի միանգամից ասի նվաստացեք:
«խնդալու է» թե դու նոր ես խնդում ես էտ գաղափարախոսության վրա շուտվանից եմ խնդում :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Արևապաշտություն, սնապաշտությունը և մնացած փուչ բաներ պաշտող հավատքները ուրիշ բան են և որևէ կապ չունեն կենդանի Աստծուն հավատող Քրիստոնեության հետ…


Ոչ Արևապաշտ եմ,ոչ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ կրոնի,ոչ մի կրոն էլ չեմ դավանում,բոլորն էլ միֆ են քո Քրիստոսն էլ ա իմ համար միֆ,ուղակի ամեն կրոն ունի իր գաղափարը,որը կարող ես ընդունել կամ չնդունել:

----------


## յոգի

> Արևապաշտություն, սնապաշտությունը և մնացած փուչ բաներ պաշտող հավատքները ուրիշ բան են և որևէ կապ չունեն կենդանի Աստծուն հավատող Քրիստոնեության հետ…


Քրիստոսը ինքը անգամ հարգանք էր մատուցում աստվածներին, ինչպիսին են Արևի աստվածը, ջրի աստվածը, բայց Նա չեր ասում թէ Գերագուն Աստվածը Նրանք են, ոչ... Արևին Երկրպագել, կամ խոնարհվել չի խանգառում  քրիստոնյա լինելուն, քանի, որ Արևը լույս ու ջերմություն է տալիս, և բացի այդ Արևի Աստծո որդին, ներկայիս դարաշրջանի մարդկության Նախահայրն է, Վայվասվատա Մանուն, (չնայած սրանց մասին չկա քրիստոնեական գրքերում...)
Արևի Աստվածը՛ Սուրյան կամ Միհրը (Միտրա) Գերագույն Աստծու մեծ հավատարիմ նվիրյալն է, նույն Աստծուն, որին Քրիստոսն է երկրպագում, ինչը որ չկա քրիստոնեական գրքերում գրած, չի նշանակում, որ կապ չունեն իրար հետ: Մարդ արարծն է թերի և իր թերի գիտակցությամբ փորձում է մեկնաբանել թե ո՞վ է աստվածը, ովքեր են աստվածները և աղավաղել ամեն ինչ ու դարձնել մարդկային մակարդակի...
Աստված Գերագույն Անձն է, ամեն ինչ իրենից է բխում, ինչպես նաև Արևը , Լուսինը և մնացածը, բոլորը երկրպագում են Գերագույնին, անկախ մարդու ցանկությունից և նրանք հարմոնյայի մեչ են և երբեք չեն վիճում իրար հետ՛ թե դու քրիստոնյա չես ուրեմն դատարկությանն էս պաշտում... բոլորն էլ շատ սերտ կապված են Գերագույն Աստծու հետ: Ին՞չ է նշանակում կենդանի աստված, խի աստված երբեվե անկենդան եղել է՞...
Ամեն ինչ մի չափեք միյայն ձեր տեսողությամբ, կան ուրիշ տեսնողներ և հասկացողներ և ուրիշ նաև բարձր գիտելիքներ, միյան դուք չեք լավը և միյակը, եթե դա այդպես լիներ ապա աշխարհը ձեզ կհետեվեր... 
հ.գ. Արևապաշտոէթյունը հեչ կապ չունի սնապաշտության հետ...
իմիջիայլոց ես Արևապաշտ չեմ, չնայած ես իմ հարգանքներն եմ մատուցում Արևին, որովհետև արանց Նրա լույսի և ջերմության կյանք չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ...

----------

Gayl (23.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

[QUOTE=յոգի;1861744]Քրիստոսը ինքը անգամ հարգանք էր մատուցում աստվածներին, ինչպիսին են Արևի աստվածը, ջրի աստվածը, բայց Նա չեր ասում թէ Գերագուն Աստվածը Նրանք են, ոչ... Արևին Երկրպագել, կամ խոնարհվել չի խանգառում  քրիստոնյա լինելուն, քանի, որ Արևը լույս ու ջերմություն է տալիս, և բացի այդ Արևի Աստծո որդին, ներկայիս դարաշրջանի մարդկության Նախահայրն է, Վայվասվատա Մանուն, (չնայած սրանց մասին չկա քրիստոնեական գրքերում...)

Եղբայր խորհուրդ կտամ նման ծիծաղելի բաներ չգրելու համար Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ: Ինչպես երևում է բավականին անտեղյակ ես Աստվածաշնչից…
 :Ok:  Աստվածաշնչում բազմիցս ասվում է, որ Աստված մեկ է, ինչը ժխտում է քո ասած չակերտավոր աստվածների գոյությունը: Եվ մեկ այլ կարևոր բան. Հիսուսը միշտ մարդկանց հանդիմանել է կուռքեր պաշտելու համար ուստի նա չէր կարող "հարգանք տածել ուրիշ այսպես ասած չակերատվոր Աստվածների նկատմամբ"…

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Քրիստոսը ինքը անգամ հարգանք էր մատուցում աստվածներին, ինչպիսին են Արևի աստվածը, ջրի աստվածը, բայց Նա չեր ասում թէ Գերագուն Աստվածը Նրանք են, ոչ... Արևին Երկրպագել, կամ խոնարհվել չի խանգառում  քրիստոնյա լինելուն, քանի, որ Արևը լույս ու ջերմություն է տալիս, և բացի այդ Արևի Աստծո որդին, ներկայիս դարաշրջանի մարդկության Նախահայրն է, Վայվասվատա Մանուն, (չնայած սրանց մասին չկա քրիստոնեական գրքերում...)
> Արևի Աստվածը՛ Սուրյան կամ Միհրը (Միտրա) Գերագույն Աստծու մեծ հավատարիմ նվիրյալն է, նույն Աստծուն, որին Քրիստոսն է երկրպագում, ինչը որ չկա քրիստոնեական գրքերում գրած, չի նշանակում, որ կապ չունեն իրար հետ: Մարդ արարծն է թերի և իր թերի գիտակցությամբ փորձում է մեկնաբանել թե ո՞վ է աստվածը, ովքեր են աստվածները և աղավաղել ամեն ինչ ու դարձնել մարդկային մակարդակի...
> Աստված Գերագույն Անձն է, ամեն ինչ իրենից է բխում, ինչպես նաև Արևը , Լուսինը և մնացածը, բոլորը երկրպագում են Գերագույնին, անկախ մարդու ցանկությունից և նրանք հարմոնյայի մեչ են և երբեք չեն վիճում իրար հետ՛ թե դու քրիստոնյա չես ուրեմն դատարկությանն էս պաշտում... բոլորն էլ շատ սերտ կապված են Գերագույն Աստծու հետ: Ին՞չ է նշանակում կենդանի աստված, խի աստված երբեվե անկենդան եղել է՞...
> Ամեն ինչ մի չափեք միյայն ձեր տեսողությամբ, կան ուրիշ տեսնողներ և հասկացողներ և ուրիշ նաև բարձր գիտելիքներ, միյան դուք չեք լավը և միյակը, եթե դա այդպես լիներ ապա աշխարհը ձեզ կհետեվեր... 
> հ.գ. Արևապաշտոէթյունը հեչ կապ չունի սնապաշտության հետ...
> իմիջիայլոց ես Արևապաշտ չեմ, չնայած ես իմ հարգանքներն եմ մատուցում Արևին, որովհետև արանց Նրա լույսի և ջերմության կյանք չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ...


Եղբայր խորհուրդ կտամ նման ծիծաղելի բաներ չգրելու համար Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ: Ինչպես երևում է բավականին անտեղյակ ես Աստվածաշնչից…
Աստվածաշնչում բազմիցս ասվում է, որ Աստված մեկ է, ինչը ժխտում է քո ասած չակերտավոր աստվածների գոյությունը: Եվ մեկ այլ կարևոր բան. Հիսուսը միշտ մարդկանց հանդիմանել է կուռքեր պաշտելու համար ուստի նա չէր կարող "հարգանք տածել ուրիշ այսպես ասած չակերատվոր Աստվածների նկատմամբ"…

----------


## razmik21

> Ոչ Արևապաշտ եմ,ոչ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ կրոնի,ոչ մի կրոն էլ չեմ դավանում,բոլորն էլ միֆ են քո Քրիստոսն էլ ա իմ համար միֆ,ուղակի ամեն կրոն ունի իր գաղափարը,որը կարող ես ընդունել կամ չնդունել:


Եղբայր եթե գոնե պատմություն ուսումնասիրեիր կիմանաիր, որ Հիսուսը իրոք ապրել է Մ.Թ. առաջին դարում, դա անժխտելի է: Ամեն մեկը կյանքի ընթացքում լսում է Հիսուսի մասին, ինչպես Աստվածաշնչում "ասվում է ով ականջ ունի թող լսի", գալու է ժամանակը, որ Աստվծուն պատասխան ենք տալու մեր ասած ամեն ինչի ու ապրած կյանքի համար…

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Դե եթե մի թշիկիդ հարվածում են պտի մյուսն էլ դեմ տաս,նվաստացուցիչ չէ՞ր,եթե Աստված ասումա պտի որդուդ իմ համար պտի վառես ուրեմն պտի վառես,էլի նվաստացուցիչ չէ՞ր,քանի հատ տենց օրինակ բերեմ,պարտադիր չի կանգնի միանգամից ասի նվաստացեք:
> «խնդալու է» թե դու նոր ես խնդում ես էտ գաղափարախոսության վրա շուտվանից եմ խնդում


Գայլ ջան էտ աստված չի ասել, Աստված նման բաներ չի ասում և երբեք մարդ արարածի չի նվաստացնում, դա հրեաների հնարածներն է, որ ուրիշ ազգերին նվաստացնեն աստծու անունից և կարողանան վերացնել ինչպես Հայերի գլխին սարքեցին, դե հայն էլ ունիկալ ազգ է, նմանը չկա, հայ-հույ տվին ջարթին փշրին քանդին հին Հայկական տաճարները և Հայկական պատմությունն էլ վառին մնացին անգլուխ, գլխի տեղը դրեցին մի ինչ որ հրեյասաքված ««կրոն»» որին ոչ ոք գլուխ չի հանում ... և դառել է միակը և ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մի ուրիշ կրոնի կամ ուսմունք դավանի կամ հետևի, միանգամից մի խումբ կուղարկեն և նրանց գլուխները կջարթեն , որ հանկարծ նրանց ««մի կտոր հացը»» չպակասի... 
Ու՞ր էր քրիստոնեությունը երբ Հայաստանը այդքան հզոր էր և ինչի տեղ եք ձեզ դրել , որ ուրիշների համոզմունքներին դատարկություն եք համարում, ինչի՞ էք հասել, Աստծուն՞, ճանաչում ե՞ք նրան...
Չկարծեք թե դեմ եմ Քրիստոսին, ոչ, ես Նրան հարգում եմ, քանի ,որ նա կապ չունի հրեաքրիստոնեության հետ...
Հարգում եմ ճիշտ Բուդայականին, ճիշտ մուսուլմանին, ճիշտ Քրիստոնյային և Ճիշտ մարդուն , արժանի են հարգանքի... 
հ.գ. Գայլ ջան էս վերջի մասը քեզ չի վերաբերվում...

----------


## razmik21

> Դե եթե մի թշիկիդ հարվածում են պտի մյուսն էլ դեմ տաս,նվաստացուցիչ չէ՞ր,եթե Աստված ասումա պտի որդուդ իմ համար պտի վառես ուրեմն պտի վառես,էլի նվաստացուցիչ չէ՞ր,քանի հատ տենց օրինակ բերեմ,պարտադիր չի կանգնի միանգամից ասի նվաստացեք:
> «խնդալու է» թե դու նոր ես խնդում ես էտ գաղափարախոսության վրա շուտվանից եմ խնդում


Գրածներիցդ երևում է, որ կամ լսել ես որոշ բաներ Ատվածաշնցից կամ ընդամենը որոշ տեղեր ես կարդացել: Միթե պարզ չէ, որ եթե բոլորս խոնարհվենք ու պատրաստ լինենք ներելու ամեն ինչ, ապա կյանքը կփոխվի: Աստվածաշնչյան ապտակը իրականում շատ խորը խորհուրդ ունի և պետք չէ այդ հարցը այդպես շահարկել: 
Հավատա ավելի լավ է անգամ ապտակ ուտել քան ապրել ինչպես աշխարհի մարդիկ. սպանել, գողանալ, խաբել, շնանալ, դավաճանել, բամբասել.....

----------


## յոգի

> Եղբայր խորհուրդ կտամ նման ծիծաղելի բաներ չգրելու համար Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ: Ինչպես երևում է բավականին անտեղյակ ես Աստվածաշնչից…
> Աստվածաշնչում բազմիցս ասվում է, որ Աստված մեկ է, ինչը ժխտում է քո ասած չակերտավոր աստվածների գոյությունը: Եվ մեկ այլ կարևոր բան. Հիսուսը միշտ մարդկանց հանդիմանել է կուռքեր պաշտելու համար ուստի նա չէր կարող "հարգանք տածել ուրիշ այսպես ասած չակերատվոր Աստվածների նկատմամբ"…


եղբայր, ծիծաղում է նա ով վերջում է ծիծաղում...
քո աստվածաշունչը իմ համար հեղինակություն չե, եղբայրս, ծիծաղելին դա է, որ կռապաշտությունը չես տարբերում երկրպագելուց... Արևին երկրպագելը ու հարգելը դա Կռապաշտություն չե: Եթե դու քո հորը երկրպագում էս, որովհետև նա քեզ կերակրել է ժամանակին (կամ հիմա) ինչպես կարող ես համարել կռապաշտություն, իսկ Արևը լույս ու ջերմություն է տալիս, դա էլ ձեր շնորհակալությունն է Նրան...
Հա իդեպ աստվածաշունչը ժխտում է ամեն ինչ ինչը որ մարդու հոգևոր կյանքին առաջնորդում է...
այդպես ել շարունակիր և քո թանկագին խորհուրդները ուրիշներին տուր...
հարգանքներս...
եղբայր...

----------


## razmik21

> եղբայր, ծիծաղում է նա ով վերջում է ծիծաղում...
> քո աստվածաշունչը իմ համար հեղինակություն չե, եղբայրս, ծիծաղելին դա է, որ կռապաշտությունը չես տարբերում երկրպագելուց... Արևին երկրպագելը ու հարգելը դա Կռապաշտություն չե: Եթե դու քո հորը երկրպագում էս, որովհետև նա քեզ կերակրել է ժամանակին (կամ հիմա) ինչպես կարող ես համարել կռապաշտություն, իսկ Արևը լույս ու ջերմություն է տալիս, դա էլ ձեր շնորհակալությունն է Նրան...
> Հա իդեպ աստվածաշունչը ժխտում է ամեն ինչ ինչը որ մարդու հոգևոր կյանքին առաջնորդում է...
> այդպես ել շարունակիր և քո թանկագին խորհուրդները ուրիշներին տուր...
> հարգանքներս...
> եղբայր...


1. Ո՞վ է քո համար հեղինակությունը, ավելի ճիշտ ի՞նչն է (ինչպես հասկացա դու անշունչ բաների ես երկրպագում)
2.Ուզում եմ հավատալ գրելուցդ հետո կարդացել ես գրածդ ու հասկացել, որ օրնակդ մեղմ ասած անտեղի էր. ծնողին պետք է շնորհակալություն հայտնել իսկապես, բայց արևը ախր անշունչ է անշունչ  :LOL: , ինչպես կարելի է շնորհակալություն հայտնել էլ չեմ ասում երկրպագել դրան: Այո, ես շնորհակալ եմ, որ արևը տաքացնում է, և դրա կամար երկրպագում եմ դրա արարչին՝ Հիսուսին:
3.  Մեկնաբանիր խնդրում եմ "Հա իդեպ աստվածաշունչը ժխտում է ամեն ինչ ինչը որ մարդու հոգևոր "կյանքին առաջնորդում է...

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ինչա նշանակում քրիստոնյա ծնվել? :Shok: 

Կարելի է ասել, որ երեխան մեծ հավանականությամբ կդառնա քրիստոնյա, քանի որ ծնողները քրիստոնյա են, բայց քրիստոնյա չի ծնվում: Նույնիսկ փոքր հասակում մկրտվելու պարագայում չես կարող հաստատ ասել, որ մարդը կմնա քրիստոնյա:

----------

may (23.11.2009), Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան էտ աստված չի ասել, Աստված նման բաներ չի ասում և երբեք մարդ արարածի չի նվաստացնում, դա հրեաների հնարածներն է, որ ուրիշ ազգերին նվաստացնեն աստծու անունից և կարողանան վերացնել ինչպես Հայերի գլխին սարքեցին, դե հայն էլ ունիկալ ազգ է, նմանը չկա, հայ-հույ տվին ջարթին փշրին քանդին հին Հայկական տաճարները և Հայկական պատմությունն էլ վառին մնացին անգլուխ, գլխի տեղը դրեցին մի ինչ որ հրեյասաքված ««կրոն»» որին ոչ ոք գլուխ չի հանում ... և դառել է միակը և ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մի ուրիշ կրոնի կամ ուսմունք դավանի կամ հետևի, միանգամից մի խումբ կուղարկեն և նրանց գլուխները կջարթեն , որ հանկարծ նրանց ««մի կտոր հացը»» չպակասի... 
> Ու՞ր էր քրիստոնեությունը երբ Հայաստանը այդքան հզոր էր և ինչի տեղ եք ձեզ դրել , որ ուրիշների համոզմունքներին դատարկություն եք համարում, ինչի՞ էք հասել, Աստծուն՞, ճանաչում ե՞ք նրան...
> Չկարծեք թե դեմ եմ Քրիստոսին, ոչ, ես Նրան հարգում եմ, քանի ,որ նա կապ չունի հրեաքրիստոնեության հետ...
> Հարգում եմ ճիշտ Բուդայականին, ճիշտ մուսուլմանին, ճիշտ Քրիստոնյային և Ճիշտ մարդուն , արժանի են հարգանքի... 
> հ.գ. Գայլ ջան էս վերջի մասը քեզ չի վերաբերվում...


Գիտեմ Յոգի ջան,հենց սկզբում էլ գրել էի որ դա հրեաների պիղծ պատմություննա:
Ապեր իմ կարծիքով ՔՐիստոնեությունը հնարվել է հրեաների կողմից,էտ կրոնով կարողանում են կառավարել մարդկանց այսինքն մարդ անկախ իրենից ենթարկվում է մի անտեսանելի ուժի,օրինակ Եհովաները զենք չեն բռնում,իրանց պետքա որ մարդկանց խոտ սարքեն բայց կան Քրիստոնեաներ որ դրանց ջրաղացին ջուր չեն լցնում,ես մի լավ ծանոթ ունեմ իսկական Քրիստոնեա,հլա թող մեկը փորձի իրա կրոնին,ընտանիքին ու ազգին կպնի կյանքի գնով կպաշտպանի ու ինձանից էլ քեզանից էլ շատա զզվում փողասեր քահանաներից:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Եղբայր եթե գոնե պատմություն ուսումնասիրեիր կիմանաիր, որ Հիսուսը իրոք ապրել է Մ.Թ. առաջին դարում, դա անժխտելի է: Ամեն մեկը կյանքի ընթացքում լսում է Հիսուսի մասին, ինչպես Աստվածաշնչում "ասվում է ով ականջ ունի թող լսի", գալու է ժամանակը, որ Աստվծուն պատասխան ենք տալու մեր ասած ամեն ինչի ու ապրած կյանքի համար…


Դու՞ ես ուսումնասիրել,դե հալալա քեզ,արի տենց մի հատ թեմա բացի ու երկուսով բանավիճենք տենանք եղելա թե չի եղել,կարողա՞ գիտես անկապ խոսքեր եմ շաղ տալիս:
«Աստվծուն պատասխան ենք տալու»Ինձ պետք չի վախեցնել,էտ խոսքերդ էն մարդկանց ասա ովքեր վախենում են,այ հենց էտա որ չեք կարում գաղափարով համոզեք սկսում եք վախեցնել,իսկ իմ դեպքում անիմաստա,որովհետև թքած ունեմ թե դժողքի և թե դրախտի վրա:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> օրինակ Եհովաները զենք չեն բռնում,իրանց պետքա որ մարդկանց խոտ սարքեն բայց կան Քրիստոնեաներ որ դրանց ջրաղացին ջուր չեն լցնում,ես մի լավ ծանոթ ունեմ իսկական Քրիստոնեա,հլա թող մեկը փորձի իրա կրոնին,ընտանիքին ու ազգին կպնի կյանքի գնով կպաշտպանի ու ինձանից էլ քեզանից էլ շատա զզվում փողասեր քահանաներից:


Նախ ասեմ "Եհովաները" արտահայտությունը սխալ է, քանի որ Եհովան Աստծո անունն է, և Աստված մեկն է… Պետք է ասել "Եհովայի վկաները":
Գիտե՞ս քո վերջին նախադասությունը ինչ համարժեք օրինակով կարելի է փոխարինել. "Ես գիտեմ մի իսկական ֆուտբոլիստ, որ իր բոլոր գոլերը ձեռքով է խփում… Քրիստոնեության ուսմունքը չի ընդունում ագրեսիան, իսկ իսկական Քրիստոնյան հենց Քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի հետևորդ է:

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ ասեմ "Եհովաները" արտահայտությունը սխալ է, քանի որ Եհովան Աստծո անունն է, և Աստված մեկն է… Պետք է ասել "Եհովայի վկաները":
> Գիտե՞ս քո վերջին նախադասությունը ինչ համարժեք օրինակով կարելի է փոխարինել. "Ես գիտեմ մի իսկական ֆուտբոլիստ, որ իր բոլոր գոլերը ձեռքով է խփում… Քրիստոնեության ուսմունքը չի ընդունում ագրեսիան, իսկ իսկական Քրիստոնյան հենց Քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի հետևորդ է:


Եհովան Աստծո անուննա՞,էտ ինքնա իրա անունը ասե՞լ,որ գիտես,ապեր ինչեր ես խոսում,հասկացանք Աստավածաշնչում տենց բանա գրած,մի հատ ինքդ քո մեջ անալիզ արա,եթե չեմ սխալվում հիմա էլ ասում են անգլիացիներն են տենց թարգմանել,մեկը մեկի վրայա քցում,հա ի դեպ արդեն մի քանի անգամա շեշտում ես որ Աստված մեկնա,ասում եմ կարողա մտածում ես հեթանոս եմ :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

[QUOTE=razmik21;1861924 Քրիստոնեության ուսմունքը չի ընդունում ագրեսիան, իսկ իսկական Քրիստոնյան հենց Քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի հետևորդ է :Bad: /QUOTE]

Այ դրա համար էլ մարդկանց զոմբիացնում են:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

[quote=Gayl;1861918]Դու՞ ես ուսումնասիրել,դե հալալա քեզ,արի տենց մի հատ թեմա բացի ու երկուսով բանավիճենք տենանք եղելա թե չի եղել,կարողա՞ գիտես անկապ խոսքեր եմ շաղ տալիս:
«Աստվծուն պատասխան ենք տալու»Ինձ պետք չի վախեցնել,էտ խոսքերդ էն մարդկանց ասա ովքեր վախենում են,այ հենց էտա որ չեք կարում գաղափարով համոզեք սկսում եք վախեցնել,իսկ իմ դեպքում անիմաստա,որովհետև թքած ունեմ թե դժողքի և թե դրախտի վրա:

Եթե սատանան չլիներ ու քեզ պես մտածողներին չխաբեր, կարծում եմ հեշտ կլիներ քեզ ցույց տալ քո սխալը: Ես ուզում եմ օգնել մարդկանց իմանալ Աստծուն: Եթե ուշադիր կարդայիր թեմայի սկիզբը, կտեսնեիր, որ ես ասում եմ, որ մարդ դառնում է քրիստոնյա, այլ ոչ թե ծնվում:

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

[quote=razmik21;1861931]


> Դու՞ ես ուսումնասիրել,դե հալալա քեզ,արի տենց մի հատ թեմա բացի ու երկուսով բանավիճենք տենանք եղելա թե չի եղել,կարողա՞ գիտես անկապ խոսքեր եմ շաղ տալիս:
> «Աստվծուն պատասխան ենք տալու»Ինձ պետք չի վախեցնել,էտ խոսքերդ էն մարդկանց ասա ովքեր վախենում են,այ հենց էտա որ չեք կարում գաղափարով համոզեք սկսում եք վախեցնել,իսկ իմ դեպքում անիմաստա,որովհետև թքած ունեմ թե դժողքի և թե դրախտի վրա:
> 
> Եթե սատանան չլիներ ու քեզ պես մտածողներին չխաբեր, կարծում եմ հեշտ կլիներ քեզ ցույց տալ քո սխալը: Ես ուզում եմ օգնել մարդկանց իմանալ Աստծուն: Եթե ուշադիր կարդայիր թեմայի սկիզբը, կտեսնեիր, որ ես ասում եմ, որ մարդ դառնում է քրիստոնյա, այլ ոչ թե ծնվում:


«Եթե սատանան չլիներ ու քեզ պես մտածողներին չխաբեր, կարծում եմ հեշտ կլիներ քեզ ցույց տալ քո սխալը»  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: էս մեկը վերջն էր,լավա չասիր սատանան հենց ես եմ,չնայած կարողա մի երկու բաժակից էտ էլ ասես,արի դու թեման բացի երկուսով զրուցենք տենամ մի երկու փաստից հետո էլ ինչ պտի ասես,չնայած գիտեմ պտի ասես սատանի հետ ես զրուցում :LOL: ,իսկ թեման շեղվեց,անկախ մեզանից:

----------


## razmik21

> Եհովան Աստծո անուննա՞,էտ ինքնա իրա անունը ասե՞լ,որ գիտես,ապեր ինչեր ես խոսում,հասկացանք Աստավածաշնչում տենց բանա գրած,մի հատ ինքդ քո մեջ անալիզ արա,եթե չեմ սխալվում հիմա էլ ասում են անգլիացիներն են տենց թարգմանել,մեկը մեկի վրայա քցում,հա ի դեպ արդեն մի քանի անգամա շեշտում ես որ Աստված մեկնա,ասում եմ կարողա մտածում ես հեթանոս եմ


Աստվածաշունչ կարդա… Շատ ա էնտեղ ասվում "Եհովա Աստվածը" Չէ սխալվում ես անգլիացիների թարգմանությունը չի դա, բոլոր լեզուներում կա Եհովա Աստծո մասին:

----------


## razmik21

> «Եթե սատանան չլիներ ու քեզ պես մտածողներին չխաբեր, կարծում եմ հեշտ կլիներ քեզ ցույց տալ քո սխալը» էս մեկը վերջն էր,լավա չասիր սատանան հենց ես եմ,չնայած կարողա մի երկու բաժակից էտ էլ ասես,արի դու թեման բացի երկուսով զրուցենք տենամ մի երկու փաստից հետո էլ ինչ պտի ասես,չնայած գիտեմ պտի ասես սատանի հետ ես զրուցում,իսկ թեման շեղվեց,անկախ մեզանից:


Լսի՛ր ուշադիր: Աստված տա քո կյանքը այնպես դասավորվի, որ "հանդիպես" Աստծո հետ, ոչ ոք չի ծնվել Քրիստոնյա, կոնկրետ իմ կյանքում այպես եղավ, որ ես "հանդիպեցի" Տիրոջ հետ, հավատա ես քեզանից լավ էի փորձում ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը, դու անգամ Աստվածաշունչը չգիտես ու ուզում ես ինչ որ բաներ ժխտել: Հավատա էն մարդը, որ հանդիպում ա Աստծո հետ ու ընդունում նրան, շատ ա փոշմանում իր այդպիսի արած արտահայտությունների համար: Թող Աստված օգնի քեզ հասկանալ ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl ջան թեթև տաաար: Էսպիսի թեմաները բացվում են , որպեսզի մեր նմանները տուգանային միավորներ վաստակեն: Ահա 30 միավորանոց թեմա 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=49419&page=3


Պահա լինում որ չեմ էլ ուզում մտնեմ սենց թեմաները,բայց էլի հետաքրքրությունս ինձ հաղթումա,հեսա մի քանի ժամից թեմայից շեղվելու համար տուգանային եմ ստանալու:

----------


## Gayl

> Աստվածաշունչ կարդա… Շատ ա էնտեղ ասվում "Եհովա Աստվածը" Չէ սխալվում ես անգլիացիների թարգմանությունը չի դա, բոլոր լեզուներում կա Եհովա Աստծո մասին:


Էտ ես էլ գիտեմ ավելի լավա ուրիշ բան ասես,օրինակ կարաս ասես Եհովան ում ա ասել որ իրա անունը Եհովայա,ասենք ես էլ ասում եմ Ջոնա,կարա՞ս հակառակը ապացուցես:

----------


## Gayl

> Լսի՛ր ուշադիր: Աստված տա քո կյանքը այնպես դասավորվի, որ "հանդիպես" Աստծո հետ, ոչ ոք չի ծնվել Քրիստոնյա, կոնկրետ իմ կյանքում այպես եղավ, որ ես "հանդիպեցի" Տիրոջ հետ, հավատա ես քեզանից լավ էի փորձում ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը, դու անգամ Աստվածաշունչը չգիտես ու ուզում ես ինչ որ բաներ ժխտել: Հավատա էն մարդը, որ հանդիպում ա Աստծո հետ ու ընդունում նրան, շատ ա փոշմանում իր այդպիսի արած արտահայտությունների համար: Թող Աստված օգնի քեզ հասկանալ ճշմարտությունը:


Նախ «լսիր» այլ «կարդա» և հետո էտ արդեն իմ պռոբլեմնա էլ չշեշտես:
«Աստծո գոյությունը, դու անգամ Աստվածաշունչը չգիտես»ինչի՞ց իմացար,սկզբից կարդացել եմ ու կիսատ եմ թողել ու հետո էլի սկսել եմ շարունակել,արի փրփուրներից մի կախվի խոսա փաստերով:
«Հավատա ..» չեմ հավատում :Wink:

----------


## razmik21

> Էտ ես էլ գիտեմ ավելի լավա ուրիշ բան ասես,օրինակ կարաս ասես Եհովան ում ա ասել որ իրա անունը Եհովայա,ասենք ես էլ ասում եմ Ջոնա,կարա՞ս հակառակը ապացուցես:


Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ա: Աստված պատվիրել  ա տարբեր մարդկանց գրել այն: Աստված տեսիլքներով շատ ա երևացել Աստվածաշունչը գրող տարբեր մարդկանց ու ասել "Լսիր, եմ քո Տեր Եհովան...." Կարդա Աստվածաշունչ կտեսնես: Քո խոսքը քոնն ա, Աստծո խոսքը Աստծունն ա, Աստված ասել ա, որ ինքը Եհովան ա, իսկ դու մարդ ես, ուստի քո խոսքը չի կարող Աստծո խոսքից ճշմարիտ լինել:

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Լսի՛ր ուշադիր: Աստված տա քո կյանքը այնպես դասավորվի, որ "հանդիպես" Աստծո հետ, ոչ ոք չի ծնվել Քրիստոնյա, կոնկրետ իմ կյանքում այպես եղավ, որ ես "հանդիպեցի" Տիրոջ հետ, հավատա ես քեզանից լավ էի փորձում ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը, դու անգամ Աստվածաշունչը չգիտես ու ուզում ես ինչ որ բաներ ժխտել: Հավատա էն մարդը, որ հանդիպում ա Աստծո հետ ու ընդունում նրան, շատ ա փոշմանում իր այդպիսի արած արտահայտությունների համար: Թող Աստված օգնի քեզ հասկանալ ճշմարտությունը:


Բոլոր փաստերը փնտրի Աստվածաշնչում, եթե կարդացել ես ու չես հասկացել, դժվար կարողանաս 5 րոեպեում հասկանաս: Երևի քեզ հրաշքներ կամ այլ բաներ են հարկավոր: Բայց Աստվածաշնչում ասվում ա "Երանի ա նա, ով խոսքով հավատաց"

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ա: Աստված պատվիրել  ա տարբեր մարդկանց գրել այն: Աստված տեսիլքներով շատ ա երևացել Աստվածաշունչը գրող տարբեր մարդկանց ու ասել "Լսիր, եմ քո Տեր Եհովան...." Կարդա Աստվածաշունչ կտեսնես: Քո խոսքը քոնն ա, Աստծո խոսքը Աստծունն ա, Աստված ասել ա, որ ինքը Եհովան ա, իսկ դու մարդ ես, ուստի քո խոսքը չի կարող Աստծո խոսքից ճշմարիտ լինել:


Եթե Աստված խոսում է մարդկանց հետ ուրեմն հիմա էլ պիտի խոսա,բայց ես տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում,ավելի ճիշտ չկա տենց մարդ,չեմ տեսել,չեմ լսել,չգիտեմ մարդ ով տեսելա ու լսելա հետևաբար ՉԵՄ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ:

----------


## Gayl

> Բոլոր փաստերը փնտրի Աստվածաշնչում, եթե կարդացել ես ու չես հասկացել, դժվար կարողանաս 5 րոեպեում հասկանաս: Երևի քեզ հրաշքներ կամ այլ բաներ են հարկավոր: Բայց Աստվածաշնչում ասվում ա "Երանի ա նա, ով խոսքով հավատաց"


Հեշտա չէ՞ ամեն անգամ կրկնել «կարդա Աստվածաշունչը»,պատկերացրու հենց նոր գիրքը կորցրեցի,եթե բան ունես ասելու ուրեմն ասա,ոչ թե էս կարդա կամ էն կարդա,ինքդ մեջբերումներ արա Աստվածաշնչից,թե չէ սարքել ես մատի փաթաթան:

----------


## Սելավի

> Աստվածաշնչյան ապտակը իրականում շատ խորը խորհուրդ ունի և պետք չէ այդ հարցը այդպես շահարկել: 
> Հավատա ավելի լավ է անգամ ապտակ ուտել քան ապրել ինչպես աշխարհի մարդիկ....


Ռազմիկ  ջան,  քո  պնդումներից  հասկացա,  որ  լավ  տիրապետում  էս  Աստվածաշնչյան  խորհուրդներին:  Բացատրիր  խնդրեմ,  ինչ  խորհուրդ  ունի  այն  միտքը  որ Հիսուսը  ասում  էր  « երբ  ապտակեն  մի  երեսիդ  մյուսն  էլ  դրձրու»  և այս  միտքը  « աչքի  տեղ  աչք, ատամի  տեղ  ատամ»:  


Պատասխանելուց  առաջ  ոչ  թե  մտածի  ու  մարդկային  տրամաբանական պատասխան    տուր,   այլ  եթե  կարող  էս  իրական  այդ  խոսքերի  միտքը  բացատրի,      հասկանանք:  
Սրանից  հետո  պարզ  կլինի,  թե  ինչու  էր  Հիսուսը  ասում  մի  մեղադրի  ոչ  ոքի: Ինչպես  նաև  պարզ  կլինի,    քրիստոնեա  ծնվում  են,  թե  Հիսուսի  պատմած՝ անօրեն դատավորի  առակի,  համառություն  ունենալուց   են  դառնում  քրիստոնեա:   

Այս  երկու  չակերտների  մեջ  գրված  մտքերը  ուղիղ  կապ  ունեն  իրար  հետ,  հիմա  ասա  խնդրեմ,  ինչ  է    նշանակում  այս  երկու՝  առաջի  հայացքից  իրար  հակասող   թվացող    մտքերը:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Եթե Աստված խոսում է մարդկանց հետ ուրեմն հիմա էլ պիտի խոսա,բայց ես տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում,ավելի ճիշտ չկա տենց մարդ,չեմ տեսել,չեմ լսել,չգիտեմ մարդ ով տեսելա ու լսելա հետևաբար ՉԵՄ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ:


Իսկ ես ճանաչում եմ: Լավ փնտրի…

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես ճանաչում եմ: Լավ փնտրի…


Լավ անցած լինի դու տեսած էլ կլինես,որ ես էլ ինձ վնուշատ անեմ,ես էլ կասեմ դաժե տեսել եմ:

----------


## razmik21

Լավ ասեցիր "վնուշատ" բառը… Այ դու քեզ վնուշատ ես արել, որ էդ ամենը սուտ ա ու դրա համար էլ չես տեսնում: Եթե մարդու հոգևոր աչքերը կուրանան դժվար կլինի հավատալ, հավատա եթե տեսի էլ չի հավատա

----------

Արծիվ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. քարոզչական բնույթի գրառումները դադարեցնում ենք, քանի դեռ տուգանային մանգաղը չեմ սրել, գամ:*

----------

Gayl (23.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Բնականաբար, դառնում են ::}:

----------

Chilly (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Բնականաբար, դառնում են


Լավ է, որ այդպես ես կարծում: Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ շատերն այդպես գրել, բայց շատերին, որ հարցնես Քրիստոնյա ես թե չէ կպատասխանեն՝ իհարկե: Այդ "իհարկե" այսօր հենց հենվում է նրա վրա, որ հայ ենք, մեր ծնողները Քրիստոնյա են, դե հետևաբար մենք էլ:

----------


## Hash

կարծում եմ քրիստոնյա դառնում են, դա ընտրություն է, որ մենք կատարում ենք ամեն օր...

----------

Chilly (24.11.2009), յոգի (02.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո գրառումը քո մասին չէր, ընդհանուր էր, մեջբերում եմ. «Հայ Քրիստոնյա ծնվում են»: Բայց ինչքան էլ ուզում ես ոչ քրիստոնյա մարդու վրա էդ պիտակը (յառլիկ) կպցրու, ուզում ես անունը կնքվել դիր, ինչ ուզում ես դիր, ինքը դրանից քրիստոնյա չի դառնա, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես գինու պիտակով ացետոնը գինի չի դառնում:


Չուկ ջան, ծայրահեղ օրինակ ես բերում: Իսկ ինչի ա պետք ացետոնի վրա գինու պիտակ կպցնել ?? Չի լինի հենց գինու վրա գինու պիտակ կպցնենք, ացետոնի վրա էլ` ացետոնի պիտակ ?? 

Ապեր, երբ որ մարդը ծնվում ա, անկախ ամեն ինջից, ինքը ծնվում ա արդեն որոշակի ձևավորված միջավայրում ու ինչ որ հարաբերությունների համակարգում: Ծնվում ա, կամ որդեգրվում ա կոնկրետ ծնողների կամ խնամակալների կողմից, որոնք ունեն արդեն ձևավորված որոշակի արժեքային համակարգ: Էտ արժեքային համակարգը նոր ծնվածի աշխարհայացքի հիմքն ա հանդիսանում: Սենց մի բան, մենք որ ծնվում կամ մեծանում ենք ինչ-որ ընտանիքում, ինչի հանկարծ չենք սկսում մանուկ հասկաից իտալերեն խոսել ? Քանի որ գինի ենք, գինու պիտակով, կամ ացետոն ենք ացետոն պիտակով: Այ եթե ացետոն լինեինք գինու պիտակով, ապեր, կարող ա ռեսկի բուդդիստ վիետնամցի ծնվեքին: Բայց մենք ծնվում ենք հայ քրիստոնյա, քանի որ ծնվում ենք որոշակի ձևավորված մշակութային ու պատմական միջավայրում, ուզում ենք թե չենք ուզում: Դրսում ծնված հայերը ծնվում են որոշակի արժեքային համակարգ ունեցող ընտանիքում, որտեղ հասարակական մշակութային ու պատմական ազդեցությունն ավելի թույլ ա, դրա համար էլ դրսում ծնվածները ավելի քիչ հնեցված գինի են գինու պիտակով, ու հետագայում ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ ունեն ընտանիքից տարբերվող աշխարհայացք ձևավորելու համար, ու ացետոն դառնալու համար:

Մենք, Հայստանի հայերս, ավելի քիչ հնարավորություններ ունենք, քանի որ մեր միջավայրը բավականին հստակ է - ծնվեց, սովորեց լեզուն, կնքվեց, հաճախեց եկեղեցի, առնչվեց պատմության ու մշակույթի հետ, ձևավորեց աշխարհայացք:

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե չուզես չես լինի ավելի ճիշտ քեզ այդպիսին չես համարի,եթե հայ ես չի նշանակում որ Քրիստոնեա ես,Տիգրան Մեծն էլ էր ՀԱՅ,բայց Քրիստոնեա չէր:


Գայլ  ջան, մշակույթը ու կրոնը դինամիկ զարգացման մեջ են անըդհատ: Երկու հազար տարի հային բրոնոր էին որոշակի խումբ գործոններ, որոնք սահմանում էին հայը, հիմա դրանք ուրիշ խումբ գործոններ են: Տիգրան մեծի ժամանակ հայկական այբուբեն էլ չկար: Բայց մենք չեն ասում, որ որ հայերեն այբուբենը չգիտի հայ չի: Բայց դա էլ չի նշանակում, որ հայկական այբուբենը որպես ինքնության սահմանման գործոն մեջտեղից դուրս ա գալիս: Այնպես ինչպես կրոնը, այնպես էլ այբուբենը այդ ինքնությունը սահմանող գործոնների ամբողջության առանձին բաղադրիչներն են: Հիմա, եթե հանենք լեզուն (քանի որ հայեր կան որ հայերեն չեն խոսում), հանենք այբուբենը (քանի որ Տիգրան մեծը մեսրոպատառ չէր գրում), հանենք առաքելական եկեղեցին (քանի որ հայեր կան, որոնք կաթոլիկ են կամ արիացի), հանենք սեփական պատմության հետևանքների համար պատասխանատվությունը (քանի որ հայեր կան, որ չգիտեն որ ասենք ցեղասպանություն ա եղել), հանենք մշակույթը (քանի որ հայեր կան, որոնք չգիտեն Նարեկացին ու Սևակը ովքեր են), ուրիշ ի՞նչ գործոններով ենք մեզ հայ համարելու:

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ  ջան, մշակույթը ու կրոնը դինամիկ զարգացման մեջ են անըդհատ: Երկու հազար տարի հային բրոնոր էին որոշակի խումբ գործոններ, որոնք սահմանում էին հայը, հիմա դրանք ուրիշ խումբ գործոններ են: Տիգրան մեծի ժամանակ հայկական այբուբեն էլ չկար: Բայց մենք չեն ասում, որ որ հայերեն այբուբենը չգիտի հայ չի: Բայց դա էլ չի նշանակում, որ հայկական այբուբենը որպես ինքնության սահմանման գործոն մեջտեղից դուրս ա գալիս: Այնպես ինչպես կրոնը, այնպես էլ այբուբենը այդ ինքնությունը սահմանող գործոնների ամբողջության առանձին բաղադրիչներն են: Հիմա, եթե հանենք լեզուն (քանի որ հայեր կան որ հայերեն չեն խոսում), հանենք այբուբենը (քանի որ Տիգրան մեծը մեսրոպատառ չէր գրում), հանենք առաքելական եկեղեցին (քանի որ հայեր կան, որոնք կաթոլիկ են կամ արիացի), հանենք սեփական պատմության հետևանքների համար պատասխանատվությունը (քանի որ հայեր կան, որ չգիտեն որ ասենք ցեղասպանություն ա եղել), հանենք մշակույթը (քանի որ հայեր կան, որոնք չգիտեն Նարեկացին ու Սևակը ովքեր են), ուրիշ ի՞նչ գործոններով ենք մեզ հայ համարելու:


ԷԼ գործոն չմնած ինչ կար չկար սաղ հանիր դուրս շպրտիր:

Լավ արի անցնենք Տիգրան մեծի ժամանակները.
Ունեցել ենք կրոն,ունեցել ենք մշակույթ,խոսացել են հայերեն գրել են...իմ կարծիքով հայերեն,եթե կա մեկը ով կասի որ մենք էտ ժամանակներում այբուբեն չենք ունեցել թող ապացուցի,Գրիգորը քարը քարի վրա չթողեց ու չես կարա ասես ունեցել ենք թե չենք ունեցել:
Պատկերացրու վաղը արթնանում ես ու իմանում ես որ մենք այդ պահից սկսած գիր չունենք լավ դու կարդալ իմացար,տղեդ իմացավ,թոռդ մեկ ու մեջ :Smile:  դե հետո կմոռացվի,հիմա սկսենք մոռացվածից,չկան գրեր օրինակ գրում ենք ռուսերենով ու այդպես երկու հարյուր տարի,կարաս ասես մենք էտ ժամանակ հայերեն կխոսա՞նք,խիստ կասկածում եմ,բա դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում Տիգրան Մեծի ժամանակով չկա գիր բայց հայերեն:
ԻՄ կարծիքով ունեցել ենք գիր,խոսել ենք հայերեն,ունեցել ենք կրոն ու մշակույթ:
Կրոնը ձևի համար չի հորինվել այն մարդկանց համախմբում է,այսինքն կարևորը գաղափարն է,կրոնով ազգերը կրթվում են,թե չէ ո՞նց կարելիա ասել ծնվում ենք Քրիստոնեա:

----------


## razmik21

Գայլ եզակի հարցերից է այս թեմայի շուրջ, որ համամիտ եմ հետդ: Ուրախ եմ, որ ճիշտ ես ընկալում, այն որ կրոնը չի կարելի ժառանգել. քանի որ լեզու չի և ոչ էլ  գրեր ա: Քրիստոնեությունը, կրկնվեմ երևի, ապրելաձև, և եթե մարդ չի ապրում այդպես, ինքստինքյան Քրիստոնյան չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ծայրահեղ օրինակ ես բերում: Իսկ ինչի ա պետք ացետոնի վրա գինու պիտակ կպցնել ?? Չի լինի հենց գինու վրա գինու պիտակ կպցնենք, ացետոնի վրա էլ` ացետոնի պիտակ ?? 
> 
> Ապեր, երբ որ մարդը ծնվում ա, անկախ ամեն ինջից, ինքը ծնվում ա արդեն որոշակի ձևավորված միջավայրում ու ինչ որ հարաբերությունների համակարգում: Ծնվում ա, կամ որդեգրվում ա կոնկրետ ծնողների կամ խնամակալների կողմից, որոնք ունեն արդեն ձևավորված որոշակի արժեքային համակարգ: Էտ արժեքային համակարգը նոր ծնվածի աշխարհայացքի հիմքն ա հանդիսանում: Սենց մի բան, մենք որ ծնվում կամ մեծանում ենք ինչ-որ ընտանիքում, ինչի հանկարծ չենք սկսում մանուկ հասկաից իտալերեն խոսել ? Քանի որ գինի ենք, գինու պիտակով, կամ ացետոն ենք ացետոն պիտակով: Այ եթե ացետոն լինեինք գինու պիտակով, ապեր, կարող ա ռեսկի բուդդիստ վիետնամցի ծնվեքին: Բայց մենք ծնվում ենք հայ քրիստոնյա, քանի որ ծնվում ենք որոշակի ձևավորված մշակութային ու պատմական միջավայրում, ուզում ենք թե չենք ուզում: Դրսում ծնված հայերը ծնվում են որոշակի արժեքային համակարգ ունեցող ընտանիքում, որտեղ հասարակական մշակութային ու պատմական ազդեցությունն ավելի թույլ ա, դրա համար էլ դրսում ծնվածները ավելի քիչ հնեցված գինի են գինու պիտակով, ու հետագայում ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ ունեն ընտանիքից տարբերվող աշխարհայացք ձևավորելու համար, ու ացետոն դառնալու համար:
> 
> Մենք, Հայստանի հայերս, ավելի քիչ հնարավորություններ ունենք, քանի որ մեր միջավայրը բավականին հստակ է - ծնվեց, սովորեց լեզուն, կնքվեց, հաճախեց եկեղեցի, առնչվեց պատմության ու մշակույթի հետ, ձևավորեց աշխարհայացք:


Տրիբուն ձյա, սովորաբար գինու շշին հենց գինու պիտակ են կպցնում, ացետոնի շշին՝ ացետոնի: Այ հենց դրա մասին էլ ասում եմ: Քրիստոնյաի պիտակ պետք է կպցնել միայն քրիստոնյաին, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, հակառակ դեպքում ինչպես հաճախ է լինվում մարդիկ կնքվում են որպես քրիստոնյա, կամ կոնկրետ որպես առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, իսկ վերջում դառնում մուսուլման, եհովական, սատանիստ, աղանդավորական, ուղղափառ, աթեիստ և այլն:

Հա՛, մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդների ընտանիքում ծնվածը կընդունի այդ արժեքային համակարգը (որը բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը կլինի քրիստոնյա, հավատացյալ), բայց նաև բազում են դեպքերը, չափազանց շատ, թերևս բնակչության կեսից ավելին, որ այդ արժեքային համակարգից շեղվում են, դառնալով աղանդավոր, այլ կրոնի հետևորդ կամ աթեիստ: Արդ ո՞րն ա պնդմանդ հիմքը, որ այդպիսին ծնվում են, չէ՞ որ իրականում դա մարդու ընտրությունն է, որի վրա, ճիշտ է, շատ է ազդում արտաքին միջավայրն ու իր անմիջական շրջապատը (ի դեպ երբեմն ազդում է հակառակ, բացասական իմաստով):

Ընդամենը պետք է հասկանալ, որ կնքված լինելը և/ կամ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդների ընտանիքում ապրելը չի նշանակում լինել քրիստոնյա՝ հավատացյալ, առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես իրականում առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, քրիստոնյա, հավատացյալ լինելը պարտադիր չի նշանակում կնքված լինել և/կամ ապրել այդպիսի ընտանիքում:

Ասածս էն ա, որ եթե դեռ չգիտես, թե շշի մեջինն ինչ ա, վրան պիտակ մի կպցրու, ստուգիր, նոր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, սովորաբար գինու շշին հենց գինու պիտակ են կպցնում, ացետոնի շշին՝ ացետոնի: Այ հենց դրա մասին էլ ասում եմ: Քրիստոնյաի պիտակ պետք է կպցնել միայն քրիստոնյաին, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, հակառակ դեպքում ինչպես հաճախ է լինվում մարդիկ կնքվում են որպես քրիստոնյա, կամ կոնկրետ որպես առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, իսկ վերջում դառնում մուսուլման, եհովական, սատանիստ, աղանդավորական, ուղղափառ, աթեիստ և այլն:


Ապեր, ես ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում: Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ եթե ծնվում ես կոնկրետ միջավայրում, ուզես թե չուզես դառնում ես էտ միջավայրի մի մասնիկը: Եթե երեխան ծնվում ա հայի ընտանիքում, որտեղ բոլորը քրիստոնյա են, դժվար ռեսկի ուզբեկ մուսուլման դառնա: Ինքը ծվում ա, ուզի թե չուզի հայ քիստոնյա: Ուրիշ բան, որ հետո դառնում ա աղջիկ, то есть .. ասենք կրիշնայական: Բռատ ջան, ստեղ թյուրըմբռնում կա, "ծնվել քրիստոնյա" հասկացության մեջ: Ծնվել քրիիստոնյա, չի նշանակում, որ ռեսկի հավատացյալ տղա ես, ու Աստվածաշունչն էլ անգիր գիտես; Դա նշանակում ա ծնվել որոշակի, կոնկրետ կրոնական միջավայրում, որտեղ այլընրանք, ըստ էության չկա: 




> Ընդամենը պետք է հասկանալ, որ կնքված լինելը և/ կամ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդների ընտանիքում ապրելը չի նշանակում լինել քրիստոնյա՝ հավատացյալ, առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես իրականում առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, քրիստոնյա, հավատացյալ լինելը պարտադիր չի նշանակում կնքված լինել և/կամ ապրել այդպիսի ընտանիքում:


Ապեր, ես կնքված հայ քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց հավատացյալ չեմ: Էլի եմ ասում, քրիստոնեությանը, հատկապես հայերի համար, պետք չի նայել որպես զուտ կրոն: Մեր համար առաքելական եկեղեցին ավելի շատ պատմական ու մշակութային նշանակություն ունի, քան կրոնական: Մեր համար դա ինքնաինդենտիֆիկացիայի գործոններից մեկն ա: 




> Ասածս էն ա, որ եթե դեռ չգիտես, թե շշի մեջինն ինչ ա, վրան պիտակ մի կպցրու, ստուգիր, նոր:


Ախպերս, դու որ գնում ես  Արարատյան դաշտավայրից խաղող ես հավաքում, ինչ ես մտածում ? որ էտ խաղողը հասունանա կարող ա ապելսին դառնա ? Ընկեր, իրան խաղող են տնկել, որ խաղող աճի, հետո որ հասունանա, էտ խաղողից կամ գինի կքաշեն կամ կոնյակ, վրեն էլ համապատասխան պիտակը կկպցնեն, բայց ի սկզբանե ինքը խաղող ա :

----------

Շինարար (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Ապեր, ես կնքված հայ քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց հավատացյալ չեմ


Տրիբուն ջան, մարդը չի կարող լինել քրիստոնյա, բայց հավատացյալ չլինել: 
Մեր իրականության մեջ սխալ են պատկերացնում և քրիստոնյա լինել և հավատացյալ լինել բառերի նշանակությունը: Այսօր "հավատացյալ" բառը շփոթում են "աղանդավոր" բառի հետ, բայց իրականում ըստ էության քրիստոնյա լինելը հեց հավատացյալ լինելն է: Ու մարդը քրիստոնյա չէ նրա համար, որ ապրում է քրիստոնեական միջավայրում կամ նրա համար, որ առանց հասկանալու "կնքվել" է: Քրիստոնյա դառնում են Քրիստոսին ընդունելով և ապաշխարհելով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրոնը ձևի համար չի հորինվել այն մարդկանց համախմբում է,այսինքն կարևորը գաղափարն է,կրոնով ազգերը կրթվում են,թե չէ ո՞նց կարելիա ասել ծնվում ենք Քրիստոնեա:


Ապեր, նույն հաջողությամբ, ոնց կարելի ա ասել, որ ծնվում ենք հայ ? Նույն հաջողությամբ, երևանում, հայի ընտանիքում ծնված երեխան կարող ա երկու ամսեկանից որդեգրվի ասենք շվեդի կողմից, ու մեծանա դառնա շվեդ, կամ հակառակը: Բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ էտ երեխան շվեդ ա ծնվել, ինքը ծնվել էր հայ: Բայց քանի որ իրա միջավայրը փոխվել ա, ինքը դարձել ա շվեդ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, մարդը չի կարող լինել քրիստոնյա, բայց հավատացյալ չլինել: 
> Մեր իրականության մեջ սխալ են պատկերացնում և քրիստոնյա լինել և հավատացյալ լինել բառերի նշանակությունը: Այսօր "հավատացյալ" բառը շփոթում են "աղանդավոր" բառի հետ, բայց իրականում ըստ էության քրիստոնյա լինելը հեց հավատացյալ լինելն է: Ու մարդը քրիստոնյա չէ նրա համար, որ ապրում է քրիստոնեական միջավայրում կամ նրա համար, որ առանց հասկանալու "կնքվել" է: Քրիստոնյա դառնում են Քրիստոսին ընդունելով և ապաշխարհելով:


Բան չունեմ ասելու, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ել լավ Քրիստոնյա չեմ: Մեղքեր եմ գործում: Եկեղեցի ուշ-ուշ եմ գնում: Ու սենց բաներ: 

Իմ ասածը նա է, որ եկեղեցին ու քրիստոնեությունը մեր համար ավելի շատ պատմամշակութային նշանակություն ունեն, քան կրոնական: Աբսուրդ կա ասածիս մեջ երևի, հատկապես իսկական քրիստոնյաների համար: Բայց էտ իմ ընկալումն ա Քրիստոնեության ու Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու:

----------


## razmik21

Տրիբուն ջան նախ ասեմ, որ շատ հարգեցի քո մտածելակերպը կապված հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետ, քանի որ եկեղեցու առաքելությունը պետք է լինի Աստծո Խոսքի տարածումը և քարոզումը, ոչ թե ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների կամ պետական պետականության պահպանումը: Իսկ, ցավոք, մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին հիմնականում զբաղվել է հենց վերջին գործառույթներով: Իհարկե այդպես չէ: Ես չեմ ուզում ասեմ, որ առաքելական եկեղեցում ամեն ինչ սխալ է, քանի որ շատ պարկեշտ ու Աստծուն իսկապես ծառայող քահանաներ գիտեմ, սակայն ընդհանուր առմամբ առաքելական եկեղեցին այսօր չի բավարարում բնակչության հոգևոր պահանջները և Աստծո Խոսքը "լավ չի տարածում":

----------


## razmik21

Բայց համաձայնվիր, որ ազգությունը ժառանգում են գենետիկորեն բառիս բուն իմաստով, բայց կրոնը աշխարհահայացք ու ապրելաձև , և այն մենք ենք ընդունում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան նախ ասեմ, որ շատ հարգեցի քո մտածելակերպը կապված հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետ, քանի որ եկեղեցու առաքելությունը պետք է լինի Աստծո Խոսքի տարածումը և քարոզումը, ոչ թե ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների կամ պետական պետականության պահպանումը:


Մերսի
Իսկ ես գոհ եմ, որ մեր եկեղեցին զբաղվել ա ազգապահպան գործունեությամբ նույնպես - Աստծո խոսքի տարածմանը զուգնըթաց: Կարող ա նույնիսկ մի պահ մոռացել ա ընդհանրպաես Աստծո խոսքի մասին ու սկսել ա միայն պետականության ու մշակույթի հարցերով զբաղվել, բացյ դրա համար օբյեկտիվ պատմական պատճառներ են եղել:
Մյուս կողմից էլ, մեր Եկեղեցին էսօր ոչ մշակույթով, որ պետականությամբ, ոչ էլ Աստծո խոսքի տարածմամբ ա զբաղվում: Զբաղվում ա եկեղեցիների լուսամուտները եվրոլուսամուտներով փոխելով, ու մառշուտկի բիզնեսով: Սրանք մեր դառը իրողություններն են, բայց բացարձակ չեն նվազեցնում մեր եկեղեցու պատմական առաքելությունը:

----------


## razmik21

Տրիբուն ջան, չշեղվեմ թեմայից, ասեմ, որ ասել եմ ապրել էնպես, ոնց որ դու ես քո նկարագրածով ապրում, բայց եթե հավատայի, որ ոչ մի բան չի լինի փոխել, երբեք երևի չէի ճանաչի Աստծուն ու իմանայի նրա ծրագիրը կապված իմ և բոլորի հետ: Եթե, ուզենաս ուրիշ թեմայում կարող ենք խոսել դրա շուրջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց համաձայնվիր, որ ազգությունը ժառանգում են գենետիկորեն բառիս բուն իմաստով, բայց կրոնը աշխարհահայացք ու ապրելաձև , և այն մենք ենք ընդունում:


Բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ կրկնում են նույն օրինակը - հայերի ընտանիքում ծնված, բայց ուզբեկի կողմից որդեգրված երեխան, կարող ա կյանքում չիմանա, որ ինքը հայ ա եղել, էն էլ գենետիկորեն: 

Գենետիկորոն ազգությունը ժառանգելը բառիս բուն իմաստով համարում եմ աբսուրդ, քանի որ գենետիկ հարթության վրա բոլորս նեգռ ենք, կամ լավագույն դեպքում մոնղոլ:

----------


## razmik21

> Բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ կրկնում են նույն օրինակը - հայերի ընտանիքում ծնված, բայց ուզբեկի կողմից որդեգրված երեխան, կարող ա կյանքում չիմանա, որ ինքը հայ ա եղել, էն էլ գենետիկորեն:
> 
> Գենետիկորոն ազգությունը ժառանգելը բառիս բուն իմաստով համարում եմ աբսուրդ, քանի որ գենետիկ հարթության վրա բոլորս նեգռ ենք, կամ լավագույն դեպքում մոնղոլ:


Դա քո կարծիքն է, ազգությունը ընդունված է գենետիկորեն որոշել: Ամեն դեպքում հաստատ կրոնը մարդ ինքն է ընտրում, այլ ոչ թե ժառանգում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, նույն հաջողությամբ, ոնց կարելի ա ասել, որ ծնվում ենք հայ ? Նույն հաջողությամբ, երևանում, հայի ընտանիքում ծնված երեխան կարող ա երկու ամսեկանից որդեգրվի ասենք շվեդի կողմից, ու մեծանա դառնա շվեդ, կամ հակառակը: Բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ էտ երեխան շվեդ ա ծնվել, ինքը ծնվել էր հայ: Բայց քանի որ իրա միջավայրը փոխվել ա, ինքը դարձել ա շվեդ:


Հենց խնդիրը նրանում է որ չի կարելի ասել,հենց նոր ինքդ հայ լինելու պայմաններ ասացիր ուզումա Անդրանիկի տղան լինի,եթե չգիտի հայերեն,եթե չի գրում հայերեն եթե չգիտի մեր մշակույթը եթե չի մտածում հայերեն,եթե թքած ունի իր հողի ու ազգի վրա ուրեմն ինքը հայ չի ինչքան գոռա որ հայ եմ,ինչքան էլ ասի իմ գեների մեջ հայի արյունա մեկա հայ չի դառնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դա քո կարծիքն է, ազգությունը ընդունված է գենետիկորեն որոշել:


Ֆրանսիայի ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքականի խաղացող Տիերի Անրին ազգությամբ ի՞նչ է: Ու էտ որտե՞ղ ա ընդունված ազգությունը գենետիկորեն որոշել: 



> Ամեն դեպքում հաստատ կրոնը մարդ ինքն է ընտրում, այլ ոչ թե ժառանգում:


Իսկ ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ ժառանգում են: Ես արդեն որեորդ անգամն է կրկնում են, որ ծնվելով քրիստոնյա միջավայրում, ըստ էության, ծնվում են քրիստոնյա, որպես ինքնությունը բնորոշ առաձնահակություններից մեկը: Իսկ հետագայում ինչ կդառնան, էտ արդեն իմ գործը չի, ու չի էլ հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենց խնդիրը նրանում է որ չի կարելի ասել,հենց նոր ինքդ հայ լինելու պայմաններ ասացիր ուզումա Անդրանիկի տղան լինի,եթե չգիտի հայերեն,եթե չի գրում հայերեն եթե չգիտի մեր մշակույթը եթե չի մտածում հայերեն,եթե թքած ունի իր հողի ու ազգի վրա ուրեմն ինքը հայ չի ինչքան գոռա որ հայ եմ,ինչքան էլ ասի իմ գեների մեջ հայի արյունա մեկա հայ չի դառնա:


Գայլ ջան, հարցն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ եթե էս քո ասած բոլորը տեղի ունեն, ուրեմն էտ մարդը հաստատ չի գոռա, որ ինքը հայ ա, կամ երակներով հայի արյուն ա հոսում: Կասի ուրիշ բան ա…

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, հարցն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ եթե էս քո ասած բոլորը տեղի ունեն, ուրեմն էտ մարդը հաստատ չի գոռա, որ ինքը հայ ա, կամ երակներով հայի արյուն ա հոսում: Կասի ուրիշ բան ա…


Ապեր ծնվում ես հայկական ընտանիքում,քեզ ոչ մեկ թուրք չի ասում հայ ես,բայց գալիսա մի պահ երբ պետք է վաստակես հայ լինելու իրավունքը:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում: Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ եթե ծնվում ես կոնկրետ միջավայրում, ուզես թե չուզես դառնում ես էտ միջավայրի մի մասնիկը: Եթե երեխան ծնվում ա հայի ընտանիքում, որտեղ բոլորը քրիստոնյա են, դժվար ռեսկի ուզբեկ մուսուլման դառնա: Ինքը ծվում ա, ուզի թե չուզի հայ քիստոնյա: Ուրիշ բան, որ հետո դառնում ա աղջիկ, то есть .. ասենք կրիշնայական: Բռատ ջան, ստեղ թյուրըմբռնում կա, "ծնվել քրիստոնյա" հասկացության մեջ: Ծնվել քրիիստոնյա, չի նշանակում, որ ռեսկի հավատացյալ տղա ես, ու Աստվածաշունչն էլ անգիր գիտես; Դա նշանակում ա ծնվել որոշակի, կոնկրետ կրոնական միջավայրում, որտեղ այլընրանք, ըստ էության չկա: 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, ես կնքված հայ քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց հավատացյալ չեմ: Էլի եմ ասում, քրիստոնեությանը, հատկապես հայերի համար, պետք չի նայել որպես զուտ կրոն: Մեր համար առաքելական եկեղեցին ավելի շատ պատմական ու մշակութային նշանակություն ունի, քան կրոնական: Մեր համար դա ինքնաինդենտիֆիկացիայի գործոններից մեկն ա: 
> 
> 
> Ախպերս, դու որ գնում ես  Արարատյան դաշտավայրից խաղող ես հավաքում, ինչ ես մտածում ? որ էտ խաղողը հասունանա կարող ա ապելսին դառնա ? Ընկեր, իրան խաղող են տնկել, որ խաղող աճի, հետո որ հասունանա, էտ խաղողից կամ գինի կքաշեն կամ կոնյակ, վրեն էլ համապատասխան պիտակը կկպցնեն, բայց ի սկզբանե ինքը խաղող ա :


Տրիբուն ձյա, երկար-բարակ չգրելու համար նորից կրկնում եմ կարևորագույնը, որը քո էս բոլոր ասածներիդ հակասում ա.

Հայաստանի բնակչության կեսից ավելին առաքելական եկեղեցու հետավորդ չի, կամ աղանադավոր է, կամ այլ կրոնի հետևորդ, կամ աթեիստ: Էլ ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանի բնակչության կեսից ավելին առաքելական եկեղեցու հետավորդ չի, կամ աղանադավոր է, կամ այլ կրոնի հետևորդ, կամ աթեիստ: Էլ ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:


Էս մի քիչ նորություն էր, բայց ըստ էության ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում: Էտ կեսից ավելին ծնվել էին հայ քրիստոնյա, բայց հետո դարձել են Եհովայի վկա ու Կրիշնայական: 

Ու Չուկ ջան, որ էլի կարճ կապենք, հիշի, որ սովետի ժամանակ, հատկապես 80-ականներին, հայերի կեսը ռուսական դպրոց էր գնում, ու կենցաղում լիքը մարդ ռուսերեն էր սկսել խոսել: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ լեզուն որպես էնթնոսին-ազգությանը բնորոշող հատկանիշ մեջտեղից պիտի հանենք: 

Ասածս ամփոփեմ: Մի հազար անգամ գրել եմ, որ կրոնը չեմ համարում որոշիչ հատկանիշ/գործոն, բայց նաև չեմ բացառում, այլ ընդունում եմ որպես կարևոր  գործոններից մեկը: Վերջին հաշվով *ցանկացած ազգություն բնորոշվում է որոշակի օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ ընդհանրություններով*, ու էտ ընդհանրություններից *մեկն էլ* կրոնն է: Ֆրանսիացիների համար կրոնն ավելի քիչ նշանակություն ունի որպես կարևոր գործոն, քանի որ կաթոլիկ են նաև իտալացիները, իսպանացիները ու ուրիշ շատ ազգություններ: Բայց հայերի համար այդ գործոնն ավելի կարևոր է, քանի որ քրիտոնեությունը, մեզ` հայերիս համար, սերտորեն առնչվում է Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետ, ու սա ուզենք թե չուզենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր ծնվում ես հայկական ընտանիքում,քեզ ոչ մեկ թուրք չի ասում հայ ես,բայց գալիսա մի պահ երբ պետք է վաստակես հայ լինելու իրավունքը:


Ապրես ապեր: Ես կասեի ոչ թե վաստակես, այլ կոնկրետացնես որոշակի հատկանիշներով: Ու էտ հատկանիշներից մեկն էլ հայ քրիստոնյա լինելն ա: Կարող ա մեկի համար դա նվազ նշանակություն ունի, մեկի համար ավել, բայց հատկանիշ ա: 

Սենց մի բան հարցնեմ, վաստակելու պահով - որ թուրքերը հայկական եկեղեցի են քանդում սիրտդ ցավում ա, թե թքած ունես, քանի որ համարում ես, որ քրիստոնեությունը քո համար չի, ու դու քրիստոնյա չես ??

----------


## Chuk

> Էս մի քիչ նորություն էր, բայց ըստ էության ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում: Էտ կեսից ավելին ծնվել էին հայ քրիստոնյա, բայց հետո դարձել են Եհովայի վկա ու Կրիշնայական: 
> 
> Ու Չուկ ջան, որ էլի կարճ կապենք, հիշի, որ սովետի ժամանակ, հատկապես 80-ականներին, հայերի կեսը ռուսական դպրոց էր գնում, ու կենցաղում լիքը մարդ ռուսերեն էր սկսել խոսել: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ լեզուն որպես էնթնոսին-ազգությանը բնորոշող հատկանիշ մեջտեղից պիտի հանենք: 
> 
> Ասածս ամփոփեմ: Մի հազար անգամ գրել եմ, որ կրոնը չեմ համարում որոշիչ հատկանիշ/գործոն, բայց նաև չեմ բացառում, այլ ընդունում եմ որպես կարևոր  գործոններից մեկը: Վերջին հաշվով *ցանկացած ազգություն բնորոշվում է որոշակի օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ ընդհանրություններով*, ու էտ ընդհանրություններից *մեկն էլ* կրոնն է: Ֆրանսիացիների համար կրոնն ավելի քիչ նշանակություն ունի որպես կարևոր գործոն, քանի որ կաթոլիկ են նաև իտալացիները, իսպանացիները ու ուրիշ շատ ազգություններ: Բայց հայերի համար այդ գործոնն ավելի կարևոր է, քանի որ քրիտոնեությունը, մեզ` հայերիս համար, սերտորեն առնչվում է Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետ, ու սա ուզենք թե չուզենք:


Տրիբուն ձյա, համեստ կարծիքովս մի քանի բան իրար ես խառնում:

Էսպես, ես կրոնը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ՀՀ-ում քրիստոնեությունը, էլ ավելի կոնկրետ առաքելական եկեղեցու գործոնը համարում եմ ամենակարևոր հանգամանքներից մեկը, որը պետք ա շոյել ու փայփայել: Սա կարող ա լինել մեզ համախմբող բացառիկ գործոններից մեկը, իսկ թե համախմբումն ինչի համար է պետք, կարծում եմ պետք չի ծավալվել: Ինքս կնքված եմ առաքելական եկեղեցում, ինձ համարում եմ քրիստոնյա, համարում եմ, որ հետևում եմ առաքելական եկեղեցու գաղափարախոսության ու բարոյականության կրող:

Սակայն, կան որոշակի դրույթներ, որոնք ես չեմ ընդունում, ու դրանցից մեկը առանց անձի գիտակցման նրան կնքելն է, քանի որ պարտադրանքը ի վերջո ծնում է հակազդեցության մոլուցք (շատ հաճախ):

Ահա այ էս վերևիս շարադրվածը ոչ մի կապ չունի քո ասածների հետ: Որտև մարդը չի ծնվում քրիստոնյա կամ մուսուլման, ինքը լավագույն դեպքում ծնվում է այդպիսի միջավայրում: Մարդը չի ծնվում հայերենի իմացությամբ, ինքը լավագույն ծնվում է հայերեն իմացողների միջավայրում: Մարդը չի ծնվում քաղաքական որոշակի հայացքներով, ինքը լավագույն դեպքում ծնվում ա որոշակի քաղաքական հայացքներ կրողների միջավայրում: Իսկ մնացածը դա իր ընտրությունն է, թե՛ լեզուն, թե՛ կրոնը, թե՛ քաղաքական ու այլ հայացքները: Այլ հարց, որ միջավայրը իր վառ ազդեցությունը թողնում ա, լեզվի դեպքում հիմնականում մեկից-մեկ, իսկ այ կրոնի դեպքում... կարծում եմ որ ոչ միայն մեկից մեկ չի, այլև լավագույն դեպքում երկուսից մեկ, որտև կրկնում եմ, ՀՀ բնակչության մեծ մասը առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չեն:

Ու ոչ մեկը չի խոսում առաքելական եկեղեցուն մեջտեղից հանելու մասին: Հակառակը, ես ցանկանում եմ, որ դրա դիրքերը ամրապնդվեն: Բայց դրա համար նվազագույնը պետք ա գիտակցել, որ այսօր ինքը Հայաստանի մեծամասնության համար չափանիշ չէ ու փորձել այդ խնդիրը շտկել: Կնունքը ու պիտակումը, որ իբր ծնվում են որպես քրիստոնյա ու էդ կրոնին հետևող, խնդրի լուծում չի, այլ լուծումից փախնել է:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապրես ապեր: Ես կասեի ոչ թե վաստակես, այլ կոնկրետացնես որոշակի հատկանիշներով: Ու էտ հատկանիշներից մեկն էլ հայ քրիստոնյա լինելն ա: Կարող ա մեկի համար դա նվազ նշանակություն ունի, մեկի համար ավել, բայց հատկանիշ ա: 
> 
> Սենց մի բան հարցնեմ, վաստակելու պահով - որ թուրքերը հայկական եկեղեցի են քանդում սիրտդ ցավում ա, թե թքած ունես, քանի որ համարում ես, որ քրիստոնեությունը քո համար չի, ու դու քրիստոնյա չես ??


Էտ կապ չունի,ես էլի ինձ Քրիստոնեա չեմ համարում,բայց էլի եմ ասում եկեղեցում ազգ են կրթում,եթե օրինակ քանդեին հայ աղանդավորների եկեղեցիներից մեկը իսկականից թքած կունենայի դեռ կուրախանայի,բայց էս դեպքում երբ կպնում են մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցուն,այ էտի հանդուրժելի չի,այ ախպեր որ ասում եմ Քրիստոնեա չեմ կամ որ էտ քահանաների զգալի մասը նյութապաշտ են ուրեմն պտի ուրախանա՞մ եկեղեցու վատով:
Հենա մտի տես էսելա՞ հայ,մի քիչ առաջ եմ հոդվածը տեղադրել http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...01#post1863501

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որտև մարդը չի ծնվում քրիստոնյա կամ մուսուլման, ինքը լավագույն դեպքում ծնվում է այդպիսի միջավայրում:


Բաաա ապեր, իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ, որ ծնվում ես էտ միջավայրում, ուրեմն էտ ես: Գայլերի մեջ ոչխար չի ծնվում Չուկ ջան, կուտեն: Կարճ ասած, մի բան ասեմ էլի, էսի բարդ հարց  ա, ու սաղս էլ խառնվում ենք իրար, քանի որ նույնիսկ լուրջ գիտական շրջանակներում միասնականություն չկա այն հարցի շուրջ, թե ինչ ա ազգ, ազգություն, էթնոս, ու ինչ նաշանակություն ունի էտ ամեն ինչի մեջ կրոնը, լեզուն, մազերի գույնը, ապրելու տեղը: Հիմա դաժե ինչ-որ նեոինդուստրիալ ուղղություններ կան, որ ասում են սաղս ստանոկ ենք, կամ լավագույն դեպքում տրանսֆորմատոր: 




> Կնունքը ու պիտակումը, որ իբր ծնվում են որպես քրիստոնյա ու էդ կրոնին հետևող, խնդրի լուծում չի, այլ լուծումից փախնել է:


Ապեր, սենց ողջ կոտնտեքստից կտրված, կներես, էս մտքի հետ հազար տոկոս համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա քանի չեմ մոռացել, էսքան քննարկելուց հետո, թեմայի հարցին էր պետք կոնկրետ պատասխանել - ուրեմն քրիստոնյա ծնվում են, կամ էլ դառնում են, նայած ում բախտը ոնց ա բերում, կամ էլ ոնց չի բերում:

----------


## Chuk

> Գայլերի մեջ ոչխար չի ծնվում Չուկ ջան, կուտեն:


Կներես, բայց պիտի իմ տեսակետը պնդեմ: 
Գուցե ինքս թյուրիմացության մեջ քցեցի բերելով ացետոնի օրինակը՝ արաղի օրինակը բերելու փոխարեն: Որտև եթե խաղող տեսնելուց իմ մտքով չի կարող անցնել, որ դա ացետոն ա դառնալու, բայց կարող ա անցնել, որ ինքը դառնալու ա արաղ կամ ասենք չամիչ:

Գայլերի մեջ ոչխար չի կարող ծնվել, բայց դե մեկ էլ տեսար բուսակեր գայլ ծնվեց ( :LOL: ), իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ բազում հատկանիշներով իրարից տարբերվող գայլեր են ծնվում:

Ու քրիստոնեությունը ընդամենը հատկանիշ ա, ու մարդուց խոզ չի ծնվի, բայց մարդ, ով հետո կարող ա մուսուլման դառնա, կծնվի: Վերջերս անգամ առաքելական եկեղեցուց էին ամենաբարձր մակարդակով ասել, որ ցավոք շատ մեծ տոկոս իրենց հետևորդ չի: Հարց է առաջանում, թե ինչու՞: Պատասխան, որտև էդ միջավայրում ծնվելը չի նշանակում էդ կրոնը կամ գաղափարախոսությունը ընդունել, ինչքան էլ որ պիտակենք ու էդպես անվանենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գայլերի մեջ ոչխար չի կարող ծնվել, բայց դե մեկ էլ տեսար բուսակեր գայլ ծնվեց (), իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ բազում հատկանիշներով իրարից տարբերվող գայլեր են ծնվում:


Արի համաձայնվի, որ մի ոհմակի մեջ դժվար նենց խիստ իրարից տարբերվող գայլեր ծնվեն: Տենց էլ մեր մեջ - մեկս լավ խորը հավատով քրիստոնյա ենք ծնվում ու մեծանում, մեկս նենց թեթևոտ, մեկս չենք էլ հասկանում թե ինչի ենք տենց ծնվել, բայց իտոգում սաղս հանգում են *Գայլի* էն ասածին, որ եթե մի հատ աղանդավորների եկեղեցի քանդվի, պո բոլշոմու պալաժիտ արած ունենք, բայց որ հայկական կեղեցուն կպնում են, սաղ լաց ու կոցը կապում ենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Արի համաձայնվի, որ մի ոհմակի մեջ դժվար նենց խիստ իրարից տարբերվող գայլեր ծնվեն: Տենց էլ մեր մեջ - մեկս լավ խորը հավատով քրիստոնյա ենք ծնվում ու մեծանում, մեկս նենց թեթևոտ, մեկս չենք էլ հասկանում թե ինչի ենք տենց ծնվել, բայց իտոգում սաղս հանգում են *Գայլի* էն ասածին, որ եթե մի հատ աղանդավորների եկեղեցի քանդվի, պո բոլշոմու պալաժիտ արած ունենք, բայց որ հայկական կեղեցուն կպնում են, սաղ լաց ու կոցը կապում ենք:


Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ գործնականում ոհմակում (Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բնակչություն) լավ էլ իրարից խիստ տարբերվող գայլեր (մասնավորապես լիքը աղանդավորներ) են ծնվում:

Ասածս ինչ ա:

Երևի թե մենք (հայերս) չափից ավելի շատ ենք մտածել, որ հայերը ծնվում են առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, դրա համար համապատասխան պետական մտածողության սերմանմամբ ու կրոնական քարոզչությամբ պատշաճ մակարդակով չեն զբաղվում, արդյունքում այլ կրոնները կարողանում են մտնել չմշակված բոստան, իրանցով անել բոլոր նոր ծիլերը ու հօդս ցնդեցնել քո էն կարծիքը, որ ոհմակում իրարից խիստ տարբերվող գայլեր չեն ծնվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երևի թե մենք (հայերս) չափից ավելի շատ ենք մտածել, որ հայերը ծնվում են առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, դրա համար համապատասխան պետական մտածողության սերմանմամբ ու կրոնական քարոզչությամբ պատշաճ մակարդակով չեն զբաղվում, արդյունքում այլ կրոնները կարողանում են մտնել չմշակված բոստան, իրանցով անել բոլոր նոր ծիլերը ու հօդս ցնդեցնել քո էն կարծիքը, որ ոհմակում իրարից խիստ տարբերվող գայլեր չեն ծնվում:


Ապեր, ախր համաձայն եմ է հետդ: 

Բայց ես նայում եմ մուտքից, դու նայում ես ելքից: Թե վերջում ինչ ա ստացվում, մեր բոստանի ծառերի վրա, ով ինչ ա պատրուս անում, ու էտ պատրուսն ինչ պտուղ ա տալիս, էտ հարցի մի կողմն ա: Թե ի սկզբանե էտ բոստանում ինչ են տնկել, որ աճի, ու ինչ ա աճել, դա հարցի մյուս կողմն ա: Աստվածաշունչն ա ասում "ինչ ցանել ես, էն էլ կհնձես" ???  :Wink:  Ու սենց կարող ա անվերջ փիլիսոփայենք, քանի որ սկզբունքորեն իրար հակասող բաներ ոչ մեկս էլ չենք ասում:

----------

Արծիվ (25.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ախր համաձայն եմ է հետդ: 
> 
> Բայց ես նայում եմ մուտքից, դու նայում ես ելքից: Թե վերջում ինչ ա ստացվում, մեր բոստանի ծառերի վրա, ով ինչ ա պատրուս անում, ու էտ պատրուսն ինչ պտուղ ա տալիս, էտ հարցի մի կողմն ա: Թե ի սկզբանե էտ բոստանում ինչ են տնկել, որ աճի, ու ինչ ա աճել, դա հարցի մյուս կողմն ա: Աստվածաշունչն ա ասում "ինչ ցանել ես, էն էլ կհնձես" ???  Ու սենց կարող ա անվերջ փիլիսոփայենք, քանի որ սկզբունքորեն իրար հակասող բաներ ոչ մեկս էլ չենք ասում:


Դե ես ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ ցանել կարելի ա ասենք մաշկի գույնը, ու եթե Մայքլ Ջեկսոնը չես, ապա մեծ հավանականությամբ եթե սև ծնվել ես, սև էլ կմնաս, իսկ այ կրոնական հայացքները ու նման բաները ձեռքբերովի են՝ խնամքի ընթացքում, ոչ թե ցանելիս (ցանելու իսկական անունը հաշվի առնելով բաժնի բարոյական նորմերը չեմ ուզում տալ):

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Որտև մարդը չի ծնվում քրիստոնյա կամ մուսուլման, ինքը լավագույն դեպքում ծնվում է այդպիսի միջավայրում:


Արտահայտվել եմ այս թեմայում՝ շեշտելով , որ իրոք քրիստոնյա չեն ծնվում, այլ դառնում են...լիովին համամիտ եմ այս խոսքի հետ, որ ծնվում ես այդպիսի միջավայրում.... :Ok: Կուզենայի ավելացնել,որ այդպիսի միջավայրում ծնվելուց հետո առնվազն ճիշտ  կլինի, որ քրիստոնյա կամ մուսուլման դառնալու ընտրության հնարավորությունը թողնեն քեզ...Ինչը, շատ դեպքերում, հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ է...




> Բայց համաձայնվիր, որ ազգությունը ժառանգում են գենետիկորեն բառիս բուն իմաստով:


 Կրոնը ժառանգական չէ, այլ ձեռքբերովի..իսկ ազգությունը ժառանգական է, այն քո արյան մեջ է, ուզես թե չուզես...Լիովին համամիտ եմ վերը նշված խոսքի հետ :Ok: 




> Բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ կրկնում են նույն օրինակը - հայերի ընտանիքում ծնված, բայց ուզբեկի կողմից որդեգրված երեխան, կարող ա կյանքում չիմանա, որ ինքը հայ ա եղել, էն էլ գենետիկորեն:


Չիմացությունը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իր արյան մեջ հայի արյունը չի հոսում... :Cool: Պարզապես նման կյանքի  իրավիճակում հայտնված ազգությամբ իսկականից հայ, բայց որպես մաքուր ուզբեկ մեծացած մարդն, ափսոս, որ այդպես էլ հանգիստ կապրի չիմանալով, որ իրականում իր արյան մեջ բազմադարյան պատմություն, հզոր մշակույթ ունեցող, առաջին քրիստոնյա երկրի և վերջապես աշխարհի ամենահին ազգություններից մեկի մի մասնիկն է կրում :Wink: ...Ուղղակի խղճալի կլինի այդ հայ-ուզբեկի վիճակը... :Sad: Աշխարհ եկած, բայց իր իրական աշխարհն չբացահայտած՝ այդպես էլ հանգիստ կհեռանա այս խրթին աշխարհքից... :Blush: 





> Մեր համար առաքելական եկեղեցին ավելի շատ պատմական ու մշակութային նշանակություն ունի, քան կրոնական:


Ցավոք, դա այդպես է... :Sad: Ու դրա հիմնական պատճառը կարծում եմ գալիս է հենց կրոնական դաստիարակությունից...նկատի չունեմ որ պետք է լինել խորը հավատացյալ, այլ պարզապես կուզենայի, որ մեր ժամանակներում կրոնի պատմություն անցնեինք դպրոցներում...Հիմա անցնում են հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն, դրա համար էլ հայկական եկեղեցիների ՝որպես մշակությանին բարձր արժեքի մոտեցումը ոգևորիչ է, բայց կրոնի կամ կրոնների պատմությունը ավելի մանրամասն ուսումնասիրելը կհանգեցներ ճիշտ ընտրության...մի քիչ հարաբերական գուցե թվա ասածս,բայց ինչ որ տեղ այդպես է... :Think: 




> Քրիստոնեության մեջ աստծուն խոնարվհվելու ցուցադրողական ոճ քիչ կա, քան մուսուլմանականում, բայց փոխարենը Քրիստոնեությունը ավելի շատ արտահայտվում է "նիստ ու կացով", ներքին` հոգևոր աշխարհում


Այո, համամիտ եմ, որ ներքին աշխարհում է դրսևորվում նաև քրիստոնեությունը...Մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ եկեղեցի չեն գնում (հիվանդության կամ քայլելու հետ խնդիրներ ունենալու հետ կապված կամ պարզապես եկեղեցի չկա տարածքում), չեն հետևում խստորեն բոլոր եկեղեցական ծեսերին, բայց հոգով ու սրտով քրիստոնյա են ու միշտ աղոթում են առ Աստված.... :Smile: 




> Քեզ որպես գաղտնիք ասեմ, որ ծնողներս քրիստոնյա հավատացյալներ են:


 Լինելով  արիացի՝ ամեն դեպքում  հպարտորեն ասում ես, որ ծնողներդ քրիստոնյա հավատացյալներ են… Ապրես, դա արդեն ուրիշ բան :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Լինելով  արիացի՝ ամեն դեպքում  հպարտորեն ասում ես, որ ծնողներդ քրիստոնյա հավատացյալներ են… Ապրես, դա արդեն ուրիշ բան


Ես արիացի չեմ: Արիացին ընդամենը իմ մականունն է Ակումբում` http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1025 :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չիմացությունը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իր արյան մեջ հայի արյունը չի հոսում...Պարզապես նման կյանքի իրավիճակում հայտնված ազգությամբ իսկականից հայ, բայց որպես մաքուր ուզբեկ մեծացած մարդն, ափսոս, որ այդպես էլ հանգիստ կապրի չիմանալով, որ իրականում իր արյան մեջ բազմադարյան պատմություն, հզոր մշակույթ ունեցող, առաջին քրիստոնյա երկրի և վերջապես աշխարհի ամենահին ազգություններից մեկի մի մասնիկն է կրում...Ուղղակի խղճալի կլինի այդ հայ-ուզբեկի վիճակը...Աշխարհ եկած, բայց իր իրական աշխարհն չբացահայտած՝ այդպես էլ հանգիստ կհեռանա այս խրթին աշխարհքից...


Հետաքրքիր է եթե ասեր անգլիացի կամ ֆրանսիացի ափսոսանք կզգայի՞ք, թե՞ կասեիք "մալադեց… տղեն կպցրել ա… գնագալիսեմ…" 

այսօր եթե մեր բոլորի արյուններն ու ԴՆԹ-երը ստուգեն ապա ես 100% գարանտիա եմ տալիս որ բոլորիս արյունների մեջ էլ քրդի, թուրքի, պարսիկի, մոնղոլ-թաթարի, արաբի… ու էլ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչի արյուն կարող են գտնել ու ոչ միայն մեր այլ բոլորի… հիմա ինչ եք առաջարկում… գնանք փոխենք՞ մեր ազգությունը… աշխարհում մաքուր ազգ գոյություն չունի և արյամբ հպարտանալը նույնն ա որ մազերիդ գանգուրությամբ հպարտանաս… հպարտանալ կարելի է ձեռք բերածով ոչ թե տրվածով … իսկ քրիստոնյա չեն ծնվում… կրոնը մարդկային հատկություն չի … հետաքրքիր է քրիստոնյան էդ ի՞նչ հատկություն ունի որ անգիտակցորեն մարդու հետ ծնվում է…

----------

Տրիբուն (04.12.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Հետաքրքիր է եթե ասեր անգլիացի կամ ֆրանսիացի ափսոսանք կզգայի՞ք, թե՞ կասեիք "մալադեց… տղեն կպցրել ա… գնագալիսեմ…"


Ես ազգությունների մեջ այս հարցում տարբերություն չեմ դնում…Լինի արյամբ իսկականից հայ, բայց մեծացած լինի ֆրանսիացի, անգլիացի, թե ուզբեկ՝ չիմանալով իր արմատները, ապա կրկնում եմ,որ ափսոս, որ այդպես էլ հանգիստ կապրի չիմանալով, որ իրականում իր արյան մեջ բազմադարյան պատմություն, հզոր մշակույթ ունեցող, առաջին քրիստոնյա երկրի և վերջապես աշխարհի ամենահին ազգություններից մեկի մի մասնիկն է կրում :Wink: 




> այսօր եթե մեր բոլորի արյուններն ու ԴՆԹ-երը ստուգեն ապա ես 100% գարանտիա եմ տալիս որ բոլորիս արյունների մեջ էլ քրդի, թուրքի, պարսիկի, մոնղոլ-թաթարի, արաբի…


100%-ով գարանտիա տալու համար, խնդրում եմ չհիմնավորված կարծիք չհայտնել, այլ փաստերով խոսել, եթե իրավունք ունեք նման բան ասել  հերիք չի, 100%-ով էլ հաստատել, ապա միայն փաստացի: :Think:   Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ դուք ընդամենը Ձեր կարծիքն եք գրում, Ձեզանում կարծրացած գաղափարը:




> հիմա ինչ եք առաջարկում… գնանք փոխենք՞ մեր ազգությունը… աշխարհում մաքուր ազգ գոյություն չունի


Ես ոչինչ էլ չեմ առաջարկում: Բնավ առաջարկների մասին չէր խոսքս...Համենայն դեպս ես երբեք ազգություն փոխելու մասին չեմ մտածել, ես հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ ծնվել, հայ եմ մեծացել ու ապրում եմ իմ աննման Հայաստանում ու առավել հպարտ եմ, որ լավ գիտակցում եմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում հայ լինելը ինձ համար...

Իսկ աշխարհում մաքուր ազգ որքանով գոյություն ունի թե չունի, թող ասեն նրանք, ովքեր էթնոգրաֆիական տվյլաների վիճակագրական պատմությունից քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ են... :Cool: 




> արյամբ հպարտանալը նույնն ա որ մազերիդ գանգուրությամբ հպարտանաս… հպարտանալ կարելի է ձեռք բերածով ոչ թե տրվածով …


Շատ ծիծաղելի ու ցավալի հնչեց ինձ համար Ձեր համեմատությունը: :Think: 
Ես միայն կարող եմ առնվազն ենթադրել, որ դուք մի կաթիլ էլ չեք գնահատում այն, որ հայ եք ծնվել.. :Shok: .Իսկ հպարտանալ ձեռք բերածով միշտ էլ կարելի է ու հպարտանում ենք  միշտ, դա բոլորին է հայտնի, իսկ տրվածով՝ տվյալ դեպքում հայ լինելով, շատ ավելի մեծ հպարտություն է ինձ համար համենայն դեպս,քան այն,որ ձեռք  եմ բերում ու հպարտանում...Ազգությամբ հպարտանալը համեմատել գանգուր լինելու տվածուրիկ շատ հասարակ երևույթով, շատ ծիծաղելի է ու նույինսկ կասեի նվաստացուցիչ: :Angry2:  Շատ ափսոս, որ կան հայեր, որ թքած ունեն իրենց հայ լինելու վրա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ազգությունների մեջ այս հարցում տարբերություն չեմ դնում…Լինի արյամբ իսկականից հայ, բայց մեծացած լինի ֆրանսիացի, անգլիացի, թե ուզբեկ՝ չիմանալով իր արմատները, ապա կրկնում եմ,որ *ափսոս, որ այդպես էլ հանգիստ կապրի չիմանալով, որ իրականում իր արյան մեջ բազմադարյան պատմություն, հզոր մշակույթ ունեցող, առաջին քրիստոնյա երկրի և վերջապես աշխարհի ամենահին ազգություններից մեկի մի մասնիկն է կրում*


Բայց ինչու ափսոս եթե մարդը հանգիստ է ապրում… Հայաստանում ու սփյուռքում մոտ 10 մլն մարդ գիտի որ "իրականում իր արյան մեջ բազմադարյան պատմություն, հզոր մշակույթ ունեցող, առաջին քրիստոնյա երկրի և վերջապես աշխարհի ամենահին ազգություններից մեկի մի մասնիկն է կրում" ինչ է դա փոխում … ոնց որ տեսնում ես երկիրը ողորմելի վիճակում է… ոնց որ մեր երկիրն է՝ պետությունը, այդպիսին էլ ժողովուրդը… 




> 100%-ով գարանտիա տալու համար, խնդրում եմ չհիմնավորված կարծիք չհայտնել, այլ փաստերով խոսել, եթե իրավունք ունեք նման բան ասել հերիք չի, 100%-ով էլ հաստատել, ապա միայն փաստացի: Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ դուք ընդամենը Ձեր կարծիքն եք գրում, Ձեզանում կարծրացած գաղափարը:


կարող եմ Հոգևարք ջան, կարող ես չկասկածել օտար ժողովուրդները հյուր չեն եկել հայաստան ու մի 200 տարի մնացել, դրան ասում են արշավանք և թող տարօրինակ չթվա մենք դարեր շարունակ ապրել ենք տարբեր ժողովուրդների կողքին… սա չի կարող անհետևանք մնալ… բոլոր ժողովուրդներն են այդպես և մենք բացառություն չենք… իմիջայլոց եթե հայերը ոչ մի ազգի հետ չխառնվեին ապա ազգը գենետիկ դեգրադացիայի կենթարկվեր… սա փաստ է…




> Ես ոչինչ էլ չեմ առաջարկում: Բնավ առաջարկների մասին չէր խոսքս...Համենայն դեպս ես երբեք ազգություն փոխելու մասին չեմ մտածել, ես հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ ծնվել, հայ եմ մեծացել ու ապրում եմ իմ աննման Հայաստանում ու առավել հպարտ եմ, որ լավ գիտակցում եմ, թե *ինչ է նշանակում հայ լինելը ինձ համար*...
> 
> Իսկ աշխարհում մաքուր ազգ որքանով գոյություն ունի թե չունի, թող ասեն նրանք, ովքեր էթնոգրաֆիական տվյլաների վիճակագրական պատմությունից քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ են...


ազգությունը փոխել չի խրախուսվում ու խոսքն էլ դրա մասին չէր, պարզապես մարդը եթե չգիտի իր ազգությունը, կամ սխալ գիտի դա դժբախտություն չի մանավանդ որ հանգիստ իր համար ապրում է… 
*Հոգևարք ջան, մի հատ կարաս ասես հայ լինել ինչ է նշանակում… օրինակ ես չգիտեմ… մարդ լինելուց ինչքան է տարբեր…*




> Շատ ծիծաղելի ու ցավալի հնչեց ինձ համար Ձեր համեմատությունը:
> Ես միայն կարող եմ առնվազն ենթադրել, որ դուք մի կաթիլ էլ չեք գնահատում այն, որ հայ եք ծնվել...*Իսկ հպարտանալ ձեռք բերածով միշտ էլ կարելի է ու հպարտանում ենք միշտ*, դա բոլորին է հայտնի, իսկ տրվածով՝ տվյալ դեպքում հայ լինելով, շատ ավելի մեծ հպարտություն է ինձ համար համենայն դեպս,քան այն,որ ձեռք եմ բերում ու հպարտանում...Ազգությամբ հպարտանալը համեմատել գանգուր լինելու տվածուրիկ շատ հասարակ երևույթով, շատ ծիծաղելի է ու նույինսկ կասեի նվաստացուցիչ: Շատ ափսոս, որ կան հայեր, որ թքած ունեն իրենց հայ լինելու վրա...


Ճիշտ հակառակը, ձեռք բերածով հպարտանալը էդքան էլ հեշտ չի քանի որ նախ պետք է ձեռք բերել, իսկ ձեռքբերումները լինում են ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում և միայն վերջում կերիլի է գնահատել թե ինչ են եղել ձեքբերումները… իսկ այ հայ ծնվելու համար դու և որևէ մեկը ոչինչ չի արել… որևէ ազգի մարդ ծնվելը ձեռքբերում չի, դա ուղղակի փաստ է ուրիշ ոչինչ… իսկ եթե մարդը հայ չի ծնվել իրավունք ունի՞ հպարտանալու…  ինչ է հայ ծնվելով առավելություններ ունե՞ս… իսկ եթե հայ ծնված չլինեիր տենց դժբախտ էլ պիտի մնաի՞ր… կարող ես հպարտանալ Հայաստանի քաղաքացի լինելու համար, բայց ոչ հայ… դա առնվազն ծիծաղելի է… ամեն մարդ էլ մի ազգ ծնվում է… իսկ ազգի ձեռքբերումներով հպարտանալը վատ չի բայց ավելի շուտ պարտավորեցնող է… դու էլ քո ազգի պես տաղանդավոր պիտի լինես… դրան ասում են ձեռքբերում

----------


## Մենուա

Քրիստոնյա ծնվում են միայն սրբերը, դառնում են այդ սրբերի ծնվելուն հավատացողները։ Մնացած բոլորը ոչ ծնվում են , ոչ դառնում։

----------


## Gayl

> Մնացած բոլորը ոչ ծնվում են , ոչ դառնում։


Այսի՞նքն:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Բայց ինչու ափսոս եթե մարդը հանգիստ է ապրում…


Արդեն գրել եմ, թե ինչու ափսոս...Նախադասությունս շարունակություն ունի, որ սերտորեն կապվում է սկզբում արտահայտած մտքիս հետ, այնպես որ մի կտրեք ու "հանգիստ" բառն, արդեն այս կոնտեքստում շոշափելով, ուրիշ իմաստի մի վերածեք: Բուն նյութից շեղվել պետք չէ :Cool: 




> Հայաստանում ու սփյուռքում մոտ 10 մլն մարդ գիտի որ "իրականում իր արյան մեջ բազմադարյան պատմություն, հզոր մշակույթ ունեցող, առաջին քրիստոնյա երկրի և վերջապես աշխարհի ամենահին ազգություններից մեկի մի մասնիկն է կրում" ինչ է դա փոխում … ոնց որ տեսնում ես երկիրը ողորմելի վիճակում է… ոնց որ մեր երկիրն է՝ պետությունը, այդպիսին էլ ժողովուրդը…


Ի՞նչ է փոխում… Ասեմ, եթե շատ լավ ես ճանաչում երկրիդ ամեն մի մասնիկը մշակութային առումով, ապա իհարկե այս հարցի ընկալման ձևը կփոխվեր Ձեր մեջ...Բայց, ենթադրում եմ,որ բնավ ոչ Ձեր դեպքում...
Երկրի ողորմելի վիճակը կապ չունի հայ լինելու ու դրանով հպարտանալու երևույթի հետ...Ուղղակի լավատեսկան ոչ մի նշույլ Ձեր խոսքում չնկատեցի ու մանավանդ սեր հայ լինելու համար,այլ համակերպված վիճակ:Կարծես ասեիք " Ընկել եմ, պիտի քաշեմ" այսինքն հայ եք, բայց դե, միևնույն է, ուզենաք էլ չեք կարող եվրոպացի լինել ասենք...բայց շատ հնարավոր է,որ նույնիսկ եվրոպացի լինելը Ձեզ պես մտածողի համար լիներ երջանկություն...Ուղղակի ցավալի է,որ հայ լինելը չեք զգում..այդքան բան...




> կարող եմ Հոգևարք ջան, կարող ես չկասկածել օտար ժողովուրդները հյուր չեն եկել հայաստան ու մի 200 տարի մնացել, դրան ասում են արշավանք և թող տարօրինակ չթվա մենք դարեր շարունակ ապրել ենք տարբեր ժողովուրդների կողքին…


Դարձյալ փաստեր չեմ տեսնում, զուտ խոսքեր...հետևաբար անգամ կասկածելու խնդիր չունեմ:




> իմիջայլոց եթե հայերը ոչ մի ազգի հետ չխառնվեին ապա ազգը գենետիկ դեգրադացիայի կենթարկվեր… սա փաստ է…


Ես չեմ բացառում խառնվել լինելը, դա անխուսափելի բան է կյանքում...բայց այլ բան է, բռնի կերպով թե կամքով...ու այստեղ խոսքր գնում է տոկոսային հարաբերությունների մասին...Թե որքանով է ազգը զտարյուն և այլն...




> ազգությունը փոխել չի խրախուսվում ու խոսքն էլ դրա մասին չէր,


Կարդացեք մի տող ներքև :Wink: 




> հիմա ինչ եք առաջարկում… գնանք փոխենք՞ մեր ազգությունը…


 :Tongue: 




> պարզապես մարդը եթե չգիտի իր ազգությունը, կամ սխալ գիտի դա դժբախտություն չի մանավանդ որ հանգիստ իր համար ապրում է…


Ես չասացի, որ դժբախտություն է...Ուշադիր կարդացեք գրածներս :Wink:  Արդեն դուք եք որակումներ տալիս :Cool: 
Կրկնում եմ, որ ուղղակի ափսոսում եմ ու շատ ցավում, որ նման մարդն աշխարհ է գալիս ու հեռանում այդպես էլ չիմանալով իր արմատների մասին...




> Հոգևարք ջան, մի հատ կարաս ասես հայ լինել ինչ է նշանակում… օրինակ ես չգիտեմ… մարդ լինելուց ինչքան է տարբեր…


Հայ լինե՞լ ...Բառերով չեմ կարող արտահայտվել ու փոխանցել այն, ինչ զգում եմ իմ հոգում ու սրտում: Տարբեր մտածելակերպի մարդկանց մոտ դժվար մի ընդհանուր հայտարար լինի այս հարցում: :Wink: 
 Իսկ մարդ ու հայ լինել տարբեր բաներ են… Դե գլոբալ առումով մարդ բառի իմաստը վերցրած՝ բոլորս էլ մարդիկ ենք համարվում…Բայց մարդ, տվյալ դեպքում ամենանվիրական ու վսեմ հատկանիշներով օժտված լինել, ուղղակի  պարտավոր ենք, շատ են չէ՞ ասում. "Եղիր առաջին հերթին մարդ, հետո ուսուցիչ,ծրագրավորող,ատամնաբույժ և այլն"...
Իսկ հայ դու ծնվում ես, բայց որ մարդ էլ լինես հայ լինելու հետ մեկտեղ, հրաշալի կլինի... :Hands Up: 
Մարդ լինելուց ինչքան է տարբե՞ր...ազգություն ու էակ լինելը կապ չունեն իրար հետ, որ ասենք նման են թե տարբեր :LOL: 




> որևէ ազգի մարդ ծնվելը ձեռքբերում չի, դա ուղղակի փաստ է ուրիշ ոչինչ…


Բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ ձեռքբերում է, որ դուք էլ վիճել եք փորձում, ես նման բան չեմ ասել, ախր թեմայից շատ եք շեղվում... :Angry2: 




> իսկ եթե հայ ծնված չլինեիր տենց դժբախտ էլ պիտի մնաի՞ր… կարող ես հպարտանալ Հայաստանի քաղաքացի լինելու համար, բայց ոչ հայ… դա առնվազն ծիծաղելի է… ամեն մարդ էլ մի ազգ ծնվում է…


Բայց ո՞վ է խոսում հայ թե ուզբեկ ծնվելու մասին, խոսքս հայ լինելով հպարտ զգալու մասին էր...                            
Կրկնում եմ,որ ազգությամբ հպարտանալը համեմատել գանգուր լինելու տվածուրիկ շատ հասարակ երևույթով, շատ ծիծաղելի է ու նույինսկ նվաստացուցիչ:  :Angry2:  Այ սրա մասին էր խոսքը, իսկ դուք խորացել եք ձեռքբերումների մեջ, հայ լինել-չլինելու,արդեն դժբախտ էլ սարքեցիք...մի խոսքով  թեմայից մի շեղվեք :Wink: 
Իսկ հայ քաղաքացի լինելով թե հայ լինելով ես հպարտ,  գուցե նյուանսներ կան Ձեր ասածի մեջ քաղաքական բնույթի, բայց հայ լինելու սիրով հպարտանալու հետ կապ չուներ ընդհանրապես… Ասել եմ ու կասեմ՝ ես հայ եմ ու հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ ազգութամբ,որ տրվել է ինձ ի վերուստ ու նաև հպարտ եմ, որ աննման Հայաստանում եմ ապրում :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ բացառում խառնվել լինելը, դա անխուսափելի բան է կյանքում...բայց այլ բան է, բռնի կերպով թե կամքով...*ու այստեղ խոսքր գնում է տոկոսային հարաբերությունների մասին...Թե որքանով է ազգը զտարյուն և այլն.*..


Հոգեվարք ջան, կարաս մի հատ ասես էդ "տոկոսային հարաբերությունները" գնամ ստուգվեմ, կրող ա մի 2 % չհերիքի ու պարզվի որ  հայ չեմ…




> Հայ լինե՞լ ...Բառերով չեմ կարող արտահայտվել ու փոխանցել այն, ինչ զգում եմ իմ հոգում ու սրտում: Տարբեր մտածելակերպի մարդկանց մոտ դժվար մի ընդհանուր հայտարար լինի այս հարցում:
> *Իսկ մարդ ու հայ լինել տարբեր բաներ են*… Դե գլոբալ առումով մարդ բառի իմաստը վերցրած՝ բոլորս էլ մարդիկ ենք համարվում…Բայց մարդ, տվյալ դեպքում ամենանվիրական ու վսեմ հատկանիշներով օժտված լինել, ուղղակի պարտավոր ենք, շատ են չէ՞ ասում. "Եղիր առաջին հերթին մարդ, հետո ուսուցիչ,ծրագրավորող,ատամնաբույժ և այլն"...
> *Իսկ հայ դու ծնվում ես, բայց որ մարդ էլ լինես հայ լինելու հետ մեկտեղ, հրաշալի կլինի*...
> Մարդ լինելուց ինչքան է տարբե՞ր...ազգություն ու էակ լինելը կապ չունեն իրար հետ, որ ասենք նման են թե տարբեր


Այ ստեղ ես հանձնվում եմ… էսի պտիմի տեղ անմահացնենք Հոգեվարք ջան,… էս գաղափարները ֆորումներում չպիտի կորչի գնա

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Հոգեվարք ջան, կարաս մի հատ ասես էդ "տոկոսային հարաբերությունները" գնամ ստուգվեմ, կրող ա մի 2 % չհերիքի ու պարզվի որ հայ չեմ…


Տոկոսային հարաբերություններից թող խոսեն փաստացի միայն տվյալ բնագավառի մասնագետները: Ես ընդհամենը կասեմ, որ մենք իհարկե ձուլվել ենք բռնի թե կամքով,բայց մեզ ուրիշներին չենք ձուլել, մնացել ենք զտարյուն, այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ ամուսնացել ենք այլազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ,ապա հայ ենք մնացել :Wink: 




> Այ ստեղ ես հանձնվում եմ… էսի պտիմի տեղ անմահացնենք Հոգեվարք ջան,… էս գաղափարները ֆորումներում չպիտի կորչի գնա


Եթե հանձնվում ես ու իրոք գտնում ես, որ ճիշտ գաղափարներ արտահայտեցի, ապա կառաջարկեի անմահացնել ոչ թե այլ տեղ ֆորումներում, այլ ինքդ քո մեջ, որ մի քիչ սկսես սիրել ու գնահատել հայ լինելդ :Angry2:

----------

ranchpar (09.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տոկոսային հարաբերություններից թող խոսեն փաստացի միայն տվյալ բնագավառի մասնագետները: Ե*ս ընդհամենը կասեմ, որ մենք իհարկե ձուլվել ենք բռնի թե կամքով,բայց մեզ ուրիշներին չենք ձուլել, մնացել ենք զտարյուն,* այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ ամուսնացել ենք այլազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ,ապա հայ ենք մնացել


տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա երկու դեպքում էլ զտարյուն չես… երբ խառնվում եսարդեն զտարյուն չես ու քո ազգային պատկանելիությունը որոշվում է ինքնագիտակցությամբ ու մշակույթով… ընենց որ զտարյունությունը ռասիստական մորեցում ա… նացիստներն էին տենց անում




> Եթե հանձնվում ես ու իրոք գտնում ես, որ ճիշտ գաղափարներ արտահայտեցի, ապա կառաջարկեի անմահացնել ոչ թե այլ տեղ ֆորումներում, այլ ինքդ քո մեջ, որ մի քիչ սկսես սիրել ու գնահատել հայ լինելդ


հա ցավդ տանեմ, ֆանտաստիկ մտքեր են "*մարդ ու հայ լինել տարբեր բաներ են*"  հիմա ոնց առաջ հայ լինե՞նք  թե մարդ …կարանք լավ մարդ ըլնենք ու տենց էլ մնանք…Հոգեվարք ջան, տենց էլ շարունակի

----------

Gayl (06.12.2009), յոգի (06.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> բայց մեզ ուրիշներին չենք ձուլել, մնացել ենք զտարյուն, այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ ամուսնացել ենք այլազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ,ապա հայ ենք մնացել


ի՞նչ ասել ա, մենք ուրիշներին չենք ձուլել  :Xeloq:  : այսիքն մեր մեջ ուրիշ ազգի արյուն չկա՞՞՞՞: սովետի վախտ մենքկ էնքան խոպանչի էր ոուսի հետ ամուսնանում ու բերում Հայաստան: հետո՞ :էտ   ռուսի երեխաները զտարյուն հայեր էին՞: այսիքն իրանց 50 /պայմանական ասած/ տոկոսը ռուս չէի՞՞

----------


## ranchpar

Քրիստոնյա  Դարձնում  են.....

----------

Mephistopheles (07.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (09.12.2009), յոգի (08.12.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. «Եհովայի վկաների» մասին գրառումները տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա: Թեմայից հաջորդ շեղումն արդեն «պարգևատրվելու» է տուգանային միավորով:*

----------

ranchpar (09.12.2009), Արիացի (09.12.2009), Լեռնցի (09.12.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա երկու դեպքում էլ զտարյուն չես… երբ խառնվում եսարդեն զտարյուն չես ու քո ազգային պատկանելիությունը որոշվում է ինքնագիտակցությամբ ու մշակույթով… ընենց որ զտարյունությունը ռասիստական մորեցում ա… նացիստներն էին տենց անում





> ի՞նչ ասել ա, մենք ուրիշներին չենք ձուլել : այսիքն մեր մեջ ուրիշ ազգի արյուն չկա՞՞՞՞: սովետի վախտ մենքկ էնքան խոպանչի էր ոուսի հետ ամուսնանում ու բերում Հայաստան: հետո՞ :էտ ռուսի երեխաները զտարյուն հայեր էին՞: այսիքն իրանց 50 /պայմանական ասած/ տոկոսը ռուս չէի՞՞


Միանգամից պատասխանեմ երկուսիդ  նույնատիպ հարցերին…Զտարյուն տվյալ դեպքում նկատի ունեի ոչ թե արյամբ, այլ զտարյուն ինքնագիտակցությամբ ու մշակույթով...Այսինքն հայը թեկուզ և ձուլվելով , ուրիշներին չի ձուլել իրեն, այսինքն մնացել է հայ :Cool: 




> հա ցավդ տանեմ, ֆանտաստիկ մտքեր են "մարդ ու հայ լինել տարբեր բաներ են" հիմա ոնց առաջ հայ լինե՞նք թե մարդ …կարանք լավ մարդ ըլնենք ու տենց էլ մնանք…Հոգեվարք ջան, տենց էլ շարունակի


Դու արդեն հայ ես, նորից եմ ասում, նոր չպիտի լինես հայ,քանի որ արդեն հայ ես ծնվել,իսկ մարդ ես թե ոչ, դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս :LOL: , իմա ասածն այն է, որ հայ լինելու հետ մեկտեղ,մարդ որ լինեն, շատ լավ կլինի... :Think:  Իսկ քո պարագայում, կուզենայի մի քիչ գոնե գնահատեիր հայ լինելդ :Angry2: ...ափսոս...

----------


## Կարապետ

*Ես ծնվել եմ:
Բայց ցանկացողը կարող է դառնալ:*

----------


## Արծիվ

> *Ես ծնվել եմ:
> Բայց ցանկացողը կարող է դառնալ:*


Ամեն դեպքում ուրախ եմ քեզ համար  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ես ծնվել եմ:
> Բայց ցանկացողը կարող է դառնալ:*


Կապարետ ջան էդ խաչը ձեռդ ես ծնվե՞լ :Wink:

----------

ranchpar (11.12.2009), Tig (11.12.2009), յոգի (11.12.2009)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Կներեք որ թեմային այնքան էլ չեմ հետեվել.
 Ինչպես վերջին մի էջից հասկացա ոմանք հային փորձում են էլի քրիստոնյա ներկայացնել (կամ էլ ուղղակի ոմանք սխալ հարց են քննարկում, քանզի խոսում են հայ լինելու եվ ոչ-թե քրիստոնյա լինելու մասին):


 Իմ կարծիքով լինի դա քրիստոնյա, մահմեդական, բուդդիստ թե ինչ-որ ուրիշ կրոն, դառնում են, ավելին, ինչպես նշեց անդամներից մեկը՝ դարձնում են: Իսկ այ թե չափահաս արդեն մարդն ինչ ընտրություն կանի իր մինչ այդ ձեռք բերած աշխարհայացքից ելնելով ... դա արդեն դառնում են: 

 Իմ դեպքում փոքր տարիքից ինձ փորձել են քրիստոնյա մեծացնել, ինչ-որ ժամանակ ինձ համարում էի քրիստոնյա, իսկ մնացած բոլոր կրոնները չարիք (նամանավանդ քրիստոնեության մյուս դրսեվորումները, հանձինս եհովայի վկաների կամ այլ աղանդների), սակայն եկավ մի տարիք, մի հոգեվիճակ, երբ հասկացա որ բոլորն էլ մի արտի ցորեն են, բոլորն էլ փորձում են քեզ համոզել որ միմիայն իրենցն է ճիշտ, ոմանք գտնվում են քիչ հանդուրժողական մնացածի հանդեպ, ոմանք՝ ավելի (որպես կրոն կնշեմ բուդդիզմը, որպես ուղղություն թեկուզով մեր առաքելական, ով հանդուրժողական դիրք է ընտրել կաթոլիկ եկեղոցու հետ կապված, բայց թշնամական այսպես կոչված «աղանդների» նկատմամբ):

 Կարծում եմ՝ կարեվոր է այն ընտրությունը, որ մարդ ինքն է անում, եվ ոչ-թե այն «ընտրությունը», որ «արվել» է մինչ իր ծնունդը կամ իր փոխարեն:
Իսկ թե քրիստոնյա դառնում թե ծնվում են, ես կպատասխանեմ . «քրիստոնյա մնում են»  :Scenic:

----------


## ranchpar

> . «քրիստոնյա մնում են»


Դառնալուց  հետո :Cool:

----------


## bari hoki

Առանց սուրբ գիրքը կարդալու ոչ ոք քրիստոնյա չի դառնում:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

> Առանց սուրբ գիրքը կարդալու ոչ ոք քրիստոնյա չի դառնում:


բա խի՞ են ամեն 3-ից 2-ն իրենց քրիստոնյա համարում

----------


## bari hoki

> բա խի՞ են ամեն 3-ից 2-ն իրենց քրիստոնյա համարում


Ինքն իրեն  քրիստոնյա համարելը շատ քիչ է կարելի է ասել առաջին քայլnն է :
Այդ դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում

----------


## Hamshentsi

Եթե մարդիկ քրիստոնյա ծնվեին, ապա կխախտվեր նրանց կամքի ազատությունը: Փրկության գաղափարը կիմաստազրկվեր. կստացվեր, որ կամ փրկվում են բոլորը` նույնիսկ իրենց կամքին հակառակ, կամ էլ փրկվում են միայն ընտրյալները` նրանք, ովքեր "ծնվել են քրիստոնյա": Մարդու անձնական ճիգը, սեփական թուլությունների դեմ մաքառելը, զղջալը, ապաշխարելը կդառնային ավելորդ: Ուրեմն` քրիստոնյա դառնում են:
Ասվածը վերաբերում է նաև ազգությամբ հային, այսինքն նրան, ով, ծնվում է որպես "հայ քրիստոնյա": Այն, որ մենք քրիստոնյա ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչ ենք, անշուշտ, հեշտացնում է քրիստոնյա դառնալու մեր ընտրությունը, մեր ճանապարհը: Բայց դա նաև մեծ պարտավորություն է դնում մեր ուսերին, որովհետև եթե վատ քրիստոնյա դառնանք կամ չդառնանք ընդհանրապես, ապա անտեսում ենք մեր ժողովրդի քրիստոնեական ամբողջ արժեհամակարգը:

----------

bari hoki (31.12.2009), eduard30 (31.01.2010), ranchpar (15.12.2009)

----------

